# Underdog Race shop.



## NTxSlotCars

Hey guys. I've seen alot of beautiful cars on this site, great custom jobs, from some very respectable builders. From the shops of Hilltop, M&M, Sundance, Zilla's, Doba's, Wes's, OH, too many to name, I just drop my jaw at all the money involved. So, I've been kinda hesitant to open the doors to my shop, until now. It's no multi-million dollar operation, and I have a day job, but this is where every one of those Tyco Superbird mods rolled out of.



Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars 👍👍


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet! :thumbsup:

You know you're low-buck when your shop mechanic can't even afford a ratty old NASCAR t-shirt and your best car is a busted up '78 Magnum. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey, don't knock my Magnum, man! I've won several heats with this thing at HighPointe. It's my '78 Dodge Magnum Strictly Stock Street Stock.(that sound kinda reedundant, but those are the rules, man) It's got a four barrel 360 truck motor backed by a 727 tranny. It runs pretty good, but I always get beat by some cheater.



Rich _*43*_


----------



## bobhch

*Rick your shop is Awesum man!!*

Rich,

Realy dig the way your shop looks with the rolled up air lines by the compressor and dirt and stuff all over the place. You did good man! :woohoo:

I added dirt to my stuff also for that REAL USED LOOK. Randy just has one of those fancy smancy robot vacumes so, he can't help but, be a clean freak you know. It is all good & we all roll different. LOL

Bob...need to put mine back together now...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Thanks!*

Thanks Doba, Zilla. You guys want a beer?



Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars 👍👍


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Doba,
That Magnum isn't my _BEST_ car, it's this 77 Monaco! It's an old cop car with a 440, headers, aluminum intake, huge carb, and a hot ignition. I ran it in the Super Street class at HighPointe a few years ago. The long wheel base did surprizingly well against all those Camaros and Firbirds. We won the championship in '94 with it. They figured us out since then though. There's just not much Dodge stuff to run anymore. Maybe in a few years I can run one of these new Challengers?



Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars 👍


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

Hahahahaha bless you Rich....

Finally! ... a real world shop with wenches and wrenches... and enough grease fer both!


----------



## sethndaddy

Rich. cool detailing work.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Thanks Bob!!*

Big Al showed up this afternoon with a cool donor from Zilla's. So, Bob, this was in a barn behind your shop? I haven't seen one of these all originals for years!








We weren't too concerned about the nose when unloading it. I really just wanted the body and chassis. The wheels, and good glass are a major bonus.








Big Al had to run. He had another haul. I'll start by removing the wing posts and the nose. No motor or tranny, so I'll use a 318/904 I have out back somewhere 'til I can find something more interesting.


But, it's dinner time, and I'm tired. Maybe I'll start on it tomorrow.

Rich _*43*_ 👋


----------



## WesJY

Rich - your shop is freakin AWESOME!!!!!!!!  I love the way you do it.. Now i gotta find a way to make my shop dirty!!! mine is tooooo clean!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

Fantastic, I really love all the detail!


----------



## XracerHO

*Another Great Shop*

Rich,
The details are great & the race cars too! Keep the pictures coming, want to see how you finish the donor car. .. RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Fantastic!!!*

Rich, I must admit, that's the best looking downhome, backyard, poorboy shop I've seen lately, even down to the corrugated siding!!! Kinda looks like the 1:1 shop here in town. I stopped in once, looked around and decided to go elsewhere... Man I like the way you keep the fridge door lubricated. You might could scrape some grease off and reuse it on some axel bearings. The yellow D-9 Roomba is a tow/push truck for sure!!! I see you had some sawdust leftover from a transmisson repair. I'm sure Big Al will have her cleaned up soon. All kidding aside, looks great!!! And lay off me Bob...I wish I had a shop, "no smoking" allowed...zilla. I know Bill's loving this, give him a call Rich, if your hiring. RM


----------



## roadrner

Definitely like the details. Especially the oil prints on the refer and sink. Oh yeah, tell that guy to put a shirt on.  

Great pix! 
:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Mexkilbee

I could smell grease and stale cigars


----------



## T-jetjim

What a great setup. The floor detail is excellent, not overdone. I guess when you sweep it with a bulldozer, you are going to miss some of the dirt! Where did you get all of the tools, sink, etc?
Jim


----------



## wheelszk

I can only imagine what the toilet looks like :drunk::freak:


----------



## gear buster

*niceeee*

Super cool garage build..:thumbsup:
That is what a worked garage is to look like..
Oil drips on the floor, grease on the fridge, dirty hand towels..
Wait.. That my garage..LOL
Great build Rich...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

T-jetjim said:


> What a great setup. The floor detail is excellent, not overdone. I guess when you sweep it with a bulldozer, you are going to miss some of the dirt! Where did you get all of the tools, sink, etc?
> Jim


Thanks Tim!
The tools used to be an online exclusive, now available at your local walmart. In the little car section.

Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars

wheelszk said:


> I can only imagine what the toilet looks like :drunk::freak:


OH, it's outside! :woohoo:


----------



## JordanZ870

I am not sure how a cobbled-together garage can be classy, but you pulled it off, hey!
It looks like a garage any one of us could own! Great projects in there, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## bluerod

how close to nearest trailor park ?


----------



## kevman

Where'd you get those Steelies from for the 1/64 slot cars ?


----------



## bobhch

*Do I see a trailer park thread in the near future!!!!!!!!!!!!*



bluerod said:


> how close to nearest trailer park ?


LOL.....from the looks of things I would say just around the corner and down the next alley. I am sure it is a nice one....he,he,he 

Man building a trailer house diorama ho scale would be Kewl Big Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Imagine what you could do. Lots of rusted project slot cars sitting around. My kinda fun and it so needs to be done....Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Bob...Rick I think your low budget shop is looks great!!!...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

That's one cool shop you got there, Rich! It looks very original. I really like the well used fridge - what kinda beer do ya keep in there?

:woohoo:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

bluerod said:


> how close to nearest trailor park ?


Well, it's not actually a park, but my neighbor down the road has been addin on....


----------



## NTxSlotCars

kevman said:


> Where'd you get those Steelies from for the 1/64 slot cars ?


The steelies actually came on the chassis. It's an original AFX Mag chassis. I think i've also seen them in white, but that may be a dream.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys for the props!
Been working some overtime, but I been dreamin about that next Superbird mod. I'm gonna try something different on this one. I'll grab a cold one out of the fridge and get started on it soon. (whatevers on sale, Coors, Bud, Miller, Lonestar/in the can. I used to use bottles, but broken glass sucks. Once you cut a race tire, cans taste pretty good. Some JD for the really hard jobs. JD is also a good carburator cleaner.) I'll pull out the flame wrench and get started on it soon!

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## roadrner

NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, it's not actually a park, but my neighbor down the road has been addin on....


Guess that gives a new meaning for the trailer park. Would hate to be that guy that has to go to the upper unit after a night on the town. Actually it might be a good setup for having family over for the holidays!  rr


----------



## Bill Hall

I really like the Trailer Park architectural digest shot. I would shack up there! Very cool!


----------



## bobhch

*Which room can I stay in?*

Rich,

Nice trailer home. Lets break out the "Yard Darts" and have a party! :hat:

Bob...I get the red ones...zilla


----------



## win43

Cool looking shop. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Could you tell Al that Tim is looking for him,,.....he glued his head to a table.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Lookin for a worthy 318*

Outback I run across a 318 from an old dirt car I forgot about. We thought we'd blow the cobwebs out of it, not blow it up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuKYBb9wPDs&feature=related

Rich


----------



## roadrner

NTxSlotCars said:


> Outback I run across a 318 from an old dirt car I forgot about. We thought we'd blow the cobwebs out of it, not blow it up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuKYBb9wPDs&feature=related
> 
> Rich


 
Ouch! Some good videos to boot.  rr


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Ouch! Some good videos to boot.  rr


Yeah it was fun to watch other peoples engines blow up...man that piston getting shot out off the engine on that Motorcycle...whooooah.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

This one looks like it was unintentional.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZZXT5mC3mU


----------



## bobhch

*Boom*



NTxSlotCars said:


> This one looks like it was unintentional.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZZXT5mC3mU


Man if I didn't need money to pay bills...could sit here all day and watch stuff like this. Ooooooooooh and build Kewl little slot cars also....yeah!

Bob...BOOM...zilla


----------



## 69Stang

LOL! This is a great shop! I love the saturday night race vibe you have going on! Just super work and pics!!! 

Ward


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> Man if I didn't need money to pay bills...could sit here all day and watch stuff like this. Ooooooooooh and build Kewl little slot cars also....yeah!
> Bob...BOOM...zilla


Bob,
Know what you mean. I could just chill out watching YT and fiddling with some custom work all day. But I too like to eat, drink and enjoy having a home. The Lottery isn't cooperating, the wife doesn't think I should retire until she can retire.  So i guess i'll keep working and doing my part for the economy for a couple more years or so...... 


rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Just checkin the shop for storm damage.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Jake is back in the shop.*

Okay, let's see how this AFX superbird/Daytona mod goes. This is the first one of these I've seen. 
First we got to grind off the broke and bent stuff. One of the wings is off, next the nose.



I think this one was a clone, so I don't feel bad about cutting it up.



















I'll try to have it washed and something real done on it tomorrow night.
Jake out.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars 👍👍


----------



## WesJY

COOL!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Rich, nice job on the grinding/curring - love the sparks! :freak: :dude:

*Please show us more of #33!* :hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## T-jetjim

Those sparks were sure flying during the nose job on the superbird. Pretty brave Underdog. I like the teaser car in the background, it certainly gets your interest.
Jim


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*The Mysterious # 33*

Thanks guys, well, here it is. This is my Late Model IMCA IMHO ROFL BRB Sprint Car. This class doesn't exist anymore, but we still keep it in good shape, just in case there is ever a Vintage Nostalgic Late Model IMCA IMHO ROFL BRB Sprint Car class.



You take a late model Tyco Corvette, remove the windsheild, cut the front fenders off, install a roll cage and screen, and you're racing. The front used to say "Move Over".



We won some heats with it, but never got to any championship. I rolled it off the back straightaway a couple of times.










Rich


----------



## T-jetjim

very cool. I would never think of a corvette as the base.
Jim


----------



## win43

Love the work going on here :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Better tell your worker that he might wanna put a shirt on. Those sparks are really flying.


----------



## bobhch

*Rip er' up Rich is at it again...*



win43 said:


> Love the work going on here :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Better tell your worker that he might wanna put a shirt on. Those sparks are really flying.


Nice pics Rich...the sparks are a kewl touch & win why do you think Jake has no chest hairs. Oooooooooooooooh yeah gotta love the burn. :freak: lol

Bob...I don't watch T.V. much thanks to Hanks HobbyTalk forum...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

Rich, thanks for posting the pics and story of #33. That is just a crazy-cool concept! Your imagination was flat out of fifth when you thought up this one - awesome job. :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hot sparks a flying is cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

T-jetjim said:


> very cool. I would never think of a corvette as the base.
> Jim


Yes, I think Tyco has sold more Corvettes than GM.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

My humble little slot cave.

Rich 

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

You're way more organized than I am!!! I'm working on what little space i have left on my computer desk!!! And I don't dare straighten it up... I have a "system"!!!!! Until I find out the kids rifled through it looking for as they say "nothing" when I can't find "something"!!!! Hard to believe a little box like that makes such big phographic magic!! Lookin' good!!!


Joe


----------



## pearl

The shop is neat lots of detail like the fridge.. And the way some of the cars have that burning the midnight Oil look to get them fixed.
or in my case the 710 look a blond thing .. l.o.l. 

The trailer park is neat.Lots of imagination on this thread.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Bad night at the Track.*

Thanks Folks,

Big Al had a bad night at the track.










He backed it into the wall on the front straightaway on the last lap of the main. 
Needless to say, he had a few words for the guy who helped him get there. 
He was third in the points.



He wants me to fix it. I don't really want to, but he hauls a lot of stuff for me. 
He'll have to pull out the ol' Nova for this week.










The back end is all tore up. The frame is tweaked, his cheater rear end housing is cracked, the cheater gears inside are chipped, those are connected to his cheater tranny and motor with a cheater intake(man, it 'looks' stock). It's not really cheater because all the other guys are running the same stuff. They never really policed the parts well at that track, but, for some reason, the police are always needed there!

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars 👍👍


----------



## win43

Sorry to see Big Al's car all smashed up. But, I think "Sparky" will cut that tweaked sheet metal off and have it all shiney and new in no time.


----------



## Bill Hall

Keepin it real Rich!

Yer shop is the groddiest...luv it! Looks like home to me.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Poor Al!!! At least he has the tool time road show van there at the shop loaded with every possible tool needed to fix his ride!!! And cook himself a nice big juicy steak on the built in grill!!! That was an awesome episode if you missed it!! And the shop (other than Al mis-adventure) is looking great!!!! Looking good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*The "Future" of Bill Elliott*

Guess who stopped by the shop today for a tune up? AWESOME BILL :woohoo:










This was a custom I did in 96. It's seen alot of racing and crashing. 
The waterslides are a little chipped, but, one coat of Future, and it's lookin like a new car again!










Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## pearl

Fall is here getting cool so made a shirt for your guy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks for the shirt Pearl!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*World of Outlaws*

Well, the season is winding down and the Outlaws are coming to Devils Bowl near Dallas. 
So I brought out my sprinter to see if I could enter it on this stop. 



It's an old indy car that wasn't the right shade of blue to be a Petty car, so I chopped it up to make this sprinter.



I guess it was some sort of mistake by the factory to make it in dark blue,
or maybe they didn't have the rights to the color that year or something. Anyways, it runs pretty good now.



Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :hat:


----------



## bobhch

*Who needs T.V. when you have this...*

Rich,

Ha,haah,ah,ah,ah,aah Pearl is making shirts for you now...that is to funny.:lol:

Love coming here to see all the neat shop pics and cars you have. The Indy Sprint car is just plain Kewl. The flames on the red with the white stripes just say drive me and make these knobby tires kick up some dirt.

That Neon yellow guy looks sweet also. Don't let Al drive em'!

Bills Coors car is old school racing back when race cars were race cars not Clone cars.

Bob...pretty soon you are going to need a stocking cap also...zilla


----------



## WesJY

NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, the season is winding down and the Outlaws are coming to Devils Bowl near Dallas. So I brought out my sprinter to see if I could enter it on this stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an old indy car that wasnt the right shade of blue to be a petty car, so I chopped it up to make this sprinter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it was some sort of mistake by the factory to make it in dark blue, or maybe they didn't have the rights to the color that year or something. Anyways, it runs pretty good now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :hat:


the dark blue stp indy body made by tyco - it was not a mistake .. its the most rarest indy body of all!! last time i saw on epay it was like 500 bucks for it.. i am not trying to make you feel bad.. if the body was already broken then whew.. 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

WesJY said:


> the dark blue stp indy body made by tyco - it was not a mistake .. its the most rarest indy body of all!! last time i saw on epay it was like 500 bucks for it.. i am not trying to make you feel bad.. if the body was already broken then whew..
> 
> Wes


WORD. Those are very hard to find. Guess you have the world's most expensive Indy / sprint car custom. :lol:

It's supposed to be the Gordon Johncock Indy car from 1982 when he just pipped Rick Mears for the win, by the way, not The King's car.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I bet the competition's eyes drop when you bring that out on the track!!! That's one expensive dirt tracker!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*Sell it.........................or keep it?*

Rich,

You should sell it man & then with all the DO-RAY-ME you get from it you can buy more stuff to build with.

Or just keep it?

Either way it is very cool man. I don't know beans about Tyco cars worth and could easily chop a Rare one up myself. 

Now AFX colored plastic I know a little about. 

Bob...blue by me too...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Man, that's what I love about HT. Everyone gets in on a joke!!! Ya'll ARE kidding right?

Rich


----------



## 1976Cordoba

HaHa - 'fraid not Rich. You screwed the pooch on this one, unfortunately.

http://www.trackhobbies.com/Tyco_Indy_Cars.html

Scroll down a bit, on the right side.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

1976Cordoba said:


> HaHa - 'fraid not Rich. You screwed the pooch on this one, unfortunately.
> 
> http://www.trackhobbies.com/Tyco_Indy_Cars.html
> 
> Scroll down a bit, on the right side.


Well, my wife says she likes MINE better!!!!

(I think shes just trying to make me feel better  )

Rich


----------



## win43

pearl said:


> Fall is here getting cool so made a shirt for your guy.


I'm glad to see "Sparky" is finally wearing a shirt. Guess some of those pieces of hot metal coming off the grinder finally singed his nips.


----------



## resinmonger

*Hindsight is always 20-20...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, my wife says she likes MINE better!!!!
> 
> (I think shes just trying to make me feel better  )
> 
> Rich


Rich, You have a cool and very unique looking sprint car. Yeah, you could've gotten some bones for the original body of fleabay but then you wouldn't have your killer spint car. You dared to be different and it turned out good. Rock on and forget about what might have been. Tyco! :drunk: :hat: :freak: :dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, I'm willing to part with it for HALF PRICE, so send me a PM. The first $250 gets it!

Rich


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, You take half a check??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Special!!!! 50% off sale!!!*

I'd almost have half a mind to buy it, but my other half wouldn't let me if I could!! :tongue: Do you still have the "other half" of the car and has anyone come up with blue tyco goop yet??

NutherJoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Al likes the Nova*

Well, Al took his Nova to the track this weekend. He took third overall at DFW Friday night, and won the feature Last night at HighPointe. He just HAD to bring it by this morning to show me what a winning car looks like.


























He said I can forget the Chevelle

Rich 
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Tell Al Congratulations for me...*

Rich,

I love the pics and noticed that your air compressor lines even got wrapped up later on. 

Those Camo #5s are a nice touch. You shop diorama just makes for Super Cool pics. 

Bob...Novas Rule...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks Bob,

Al's Nova ran so good this weekend, it made him wonder why he built a new car for this year. 
He said it was like an old pair of sneakers. This one just hooks up better in, and off the corners.
Funny thing is, Sparky was already done with the Chevelle.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*HT hats off to sparky!!!*

Nice job straightening out the chevelle!!! You'd never know it was the same car!!! Now that Big Al has two raceable cars maybe he could put Tim in the spare.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370097553621

That's if you can pry him off the super mower!! It's always cool to get a peek into your shop!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great repair job on the Chevelle Rich. I too, am amazed at Sparky's work!!! Unbelievable!!! RM


----------



## win43

Nice Chevelle :thumbsup::thumbsup: Tell Sparky "GOOD JOB" and to put his shirt back on LOL.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*77 Monte Carlos are now rolling out.*

Here's Larry's '79 A.J. Foyt Monte Carlo.


















My camera is on it's way back from Brasil. A few minutes after it gets here, I'll post pics of the ones I've done. 
Meanwhile, I had to post this one. It's Lonnie's parking garage.



Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Nice job Rich! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's nice to see sparky is still hard at work!!! Hope Big Al loaned him a flannel or two!!! It's gotta get chilly even in Texas!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

It that the type case you referred to as in the "pressing your nose up to and dreaming"??? I'm sure I would be!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch

*Another Tyco for the track...looking good!*

Rich,

Nice Parking garage and Monte stocker. Was thinking that if you put a 57 instead of 51 number on that red Monte it could get the Heinz 57 Sponsorship treatment. I love red & am thinking to much. Nice joby!

Bob...Lots of cool cars in that lot...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, the season is winding down and the Outlaws are coming to Devils Bowl near Dallas. So I brought out my sprinter to see if I could enter it on this stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an old indy car that wasnt the right shade of blue to be a petty car, so I chopped it up to make this sprinter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it was some sort of mistake by the factory to make it in dark blue, or maybe they didn't have the rights to the color that year or something. Anyways, it runs pretty good now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :hat:


love the knobbies!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice Stocker Rich :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hey, I like to wander through that parking lot!!! Looks like some real beauties in there...RM


----------



## WesJY

rich - i like that a.j foyt stocker car! i m curious where did you get the monte carlo body? and love that parking lot!! go tyco!! go tyco!!

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Is the parking lot in LA or is the house on fire?  rr


----------



## Tazman6069

roadrner said:


> Is the parking lot in LA or is the house on fire?  rr


Where theirs fire theirs smoke:freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*1979 MotorTrend 500*

Ken Squire here with David Hobbs for LIVE CBS coverage of the Motor Trend 500 at Ontario Motor Speedway.

And here's the line up........









On the pole, Donnie Allison, in his Hoss Ellington Chevrolet.









Outside row 1, Buddy Baker in his Ranier Chevrolet.









Inside row 2, Benny Parsons, in his number 27 Monte Carlo. 









In the fourth starting position, A J Foyt, in his 51 Gilmore machine. 









Inside row 3, the king, Richard Petty, in his new 43 Chevrolet Monte Carlo.









Outside row 3, Cale Yarbrough, in his Junior Johnson Oldsmobile. Blah, blah, blah....









The pace car goes off, and Donnie Allison leads the field down to the start of the Motor Trend 500!


----------



## resinmonger

Those are sweet cars, Rich. Are these your castings?


----------



## WesJY

Rich - sweet cars man... just wondering same with resinmonger.. are they resin cast or diecast or ?? i mean those monte carlo body.

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Man, I wish I could be there!!! I'd be happy driving the pacecar!!! Looking gooood Rich :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks for the lineup rundown...Nice looking track too, I might add...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice line up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And track is looking awesome!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Those turned out great Rich! You just took me back to 1978 -- thanks!

Shoot - now I am 9 years old again and have to finish my homework - D'oh! :freak:


----------



## bobhch

*Richard Petty in a Chevy....nice dream. lol*



1976Cordoba said:


> Those turned out great Rich! You just took me back to 1978 -- thanks!
> 
> Shoot - now I am 9 years old again and have to finish my homework - D'oh! :freak:


Love those Old School stock cars Rich! You did a great, fun to see job on the detail graphic and paint man.

Well Doba if we are back in 1978 then I am 14 years old, no job and playing vidio games.

Bob...remember when Atari was good enough...zilla


----------



## win43

Great Montes NT :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Let's see 1978??? MMMMm???? Let's see........dang who can remember that far back anyway??:dude::freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys!

These Monte Carlo bodies are out of Wisconsin. Thanks to Doba Engineering I can make my 78, 79 Nascar dreams come true! When I get done with this set, I'm going back for more. So, Doba, I saw in another thread you are experimenting with clear resin. How's that going? 

Rich


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> These Monte Carlo bodies are out of Wisconsin. Thanks to Doba Engineering I can make my 78, 79 Nascar dreams come true! When I get done with this set, I'm going back for more. So, Doba, I saw in another thread you are experimenting with clear resin. How's that going?
> 
> Rich


Have not started yet Rich -- got some Mopars and the Laguna I am finishing up first (hopefully soon; the time on the weekends goes too fast).


----------



## roadrner

Ah, the great ole days of Winston Cup. Great pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Joez,
Here's that beat up green charger I was talking about. I used HO Express decals to put the sixes back on the sides, 
and went ahead and put one on top too. I didn't like having only three 6's on it.









Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice to see Sparky back in action!! But he really needs a shirt this time of year!! He'll catch pneumonia running around half nekkie like that!!!


----------



## krazcustoms

Man, I'm really digging that garage!


----------



## bobhch

*678...*

Rich,

Didn't like the idea of only three 6's on it...yeah.I post part numbers on labels at my work and they get put up 111,222,333,444,555,678,777, 888 ect. Also have gotten everyone else at my job to do the same...678

Nice looking green and white Charger!

Bob...I look up not down...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

I like the a numbers that you used. Looks great!


----------



## WesJY

Yeah I like that charger!! i dont even have one in my collection!! 

Wes


----------



## opignani

I really dig this!


----------



## slotnewbie69

cool garage!


----------



## win43

Love that Charger. Lots of cool stuff showing up at the shop I see :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*New, well, "new" equipment.*

Sorry about the mess guys, but when your running your own operation, with little or no help, stuff starts to stack up. 
I think i have found some solutions to give me a extra hand this year.










Old man Harold made me a deal on this old Komatsu forklift. It's still in good shape cause he kept it up. 
He went out and got some fancy new lift that takes up less space in his go kart shop. Despite all you hear about the bad economy, 
he seems to be doing good. Of course, all that retirement from his job and the military doesn't hurt. 
This is gonna make pulling motors a whole lot easier!










This hopped up John Deere is going to make the yard work go by real fast. At least, thats the point of it. 
Big Al landed the motor for me out of some big rig. It's not really chrome. I sprayed it with some Al-Clad. 
It cleanned up real nice though.










All this extra horsepower is gonna make this year a little easier. 
I'm cleaning out my shop to get ready for my projects for the upcoming swap meet. 
Maybe ya'll can come over sometime and help me work on some stuff.










Rich


----------



## bobhch

*Love your stories with shop pics Rich...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Thanks Doba, Zilla. You guys want a beer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I'm in the mood for a couple but, it's cold right now. Dang bring on the summer heat will yah! Nice John Deere...my Dad is a big tractor collector and he painted several of these up in different colors. One looks like yerz' Rich.  :wave:

Bob...my Dads name is John...zilla


----------



## coach61

Too funny Rich, I am gonna have to buy some of these autos off ya at the meet so ya get spanky there a shirt...lol...


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870

coach61 said:


> Too funny Rich, I am gonna have to buy some of these autos off ya at the meet so ya get spanky there a shirt...lol...
> 
> 
> Dave


Spanky.....lol!

Rich, nice looking details (especially the fridg). Makes me wonder what Sparky's water closet looks like!


----------



## win43

Great find in that forklift. That will speed up pulling engines for sure.

Great stuff.....love it NT!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

joez870 said:


> Spanky.....lol!
> 
> Rich, nice looking details (especially the fridg). Makes me wonder what Sparky's water closet looks like!


Looks the same ....only in brown.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!


LOLOLOL..

Wes


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Just watch out that cockroach doesn't drive off in your new forklift. He looks big enough to cart it off on his back.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

We grow em BIG here in Texas.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Umm.... I think I'm getting this decal thing figured out.





I still can't print white, but I'm figuring ways around that. 
I'm looking for gloss peel and stick decal paper that you can use an ink jet on. Is that just a dream?

Rich 88, but really 44.
(previously 43)


----------



## slotcarman12078

Have you tried white decal paper, Rich?? If it's going on a white body and you trim it close to the edge of the colored part it should blend in pretty well.. You might need to back it with a blank piece of white decal paper for use on a darker colored body, as well as trim perfectly to the edge of the printed design.


----------



## WesJY

looks good on #88 gatorade!! looks like the decals was done by professional!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*That car has the High Pro Glow...Hooooooooooooowling at the moon on this one!*



WesJY said:


> looks good on #88 gatorade!! looks like the decals was done by professional!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Wes you are right but, now after seeing this Gatoraid 88 I would say he is a professional! Nice job for sure...digging this Stocker big time.

Bob...how refreshing.........aaaaaaaaaaaaah...zilla


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43

Love the Gatorade car :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice and crisp Rich.

Looks very sharp!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Clean shop*

Okay, so I cleaned up my shop. Well, as clean as it gets around here anyways. 
It's just in time. The projects are rollin in.










These are just getting paint and decals.










This ones a little further along.










This one may surprise you.










At any rate, I'm just glad to see a little work coming in.










Here's hoping all the shops can stay open.


----------



## tjd241

*Nice NTx...*

You got yer hands full there. Like 'n the Stang in that color combo... WTG :thumbsup: nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Since that new decal shop opened up in town, fixin up a car has got a whole lot easier.
Im almost done laying the scheme on this Laguna.










The warm spell has let me finish the paint on this Laguna.
Now where did I lay my Winstons?


----------



## roadrner

NXT,
Great looking set of Gatorade bods. Okay, where did you get the Laguna from? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

I have a feeling that the Yellow, Orange and White paint job is going to get some decals that are going to look right at home soon.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

The Lagunas are actually Ideal bodies that fit the Tyco LWB. 
They drive a whole lot better than you think they would.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Holly Farms!*

Before I proceed I think we need to look back at how this car was lookin in action not to long ago. 
The pit road robots were provided by Cyberdyne Industries out of California.










Yes, these new decals are working out great. 









Now, Al is here to help me demonstrate how this car might look at Talledega.
Now that's more like it.









I still have my ol' Malibu I originally did back in 95, with 24th scale decals.
I'll keep it the way it is just for old times sake.


----------



## Bill Hall

Looks like Sparky's been hard at it!

Better get him a jug!


----------



## JordanZ870

Great color combo on the Laguna! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, I likes that color package...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes, Sparky looks like he need a tall cold one about now... And maybe some leftover pizza.... Anything good in the fridge???


----------



## bobhch

*Vrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yea, I likes that color package...RM


Me too! The fact that you kept the colors Yellow, Orange and White throughout the paint scheme realy makes it work.

Bob...Cranck that bad boy up...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The 1:1 car look just like Rich's :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Other 1/1 rolling chassis*



1976Cordoba said:


> The 1:1 car look just like Rich's :thumbsup:


Nice find doba!!

http://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=17888

Here is a link for some rolling Chassis cars that were Auctioned off by the Nascar Cafe in SC recently. One of which is a different version of Holly Farms

Bob...would have thought these would go for more $$...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yes, Junior Johnson worked a deal in 1975 with Holly Farms to come back on his car after they lost the deal with Carling Brewing Company. I don't remember seeing this scheme but the first cars were white with the red stripe down the side. Later in the year they started painting them yellow.


----------



## win43

:thumbsup::thumbsup: to Sparky.


----------



## WesJY

1976Cordoba said:


> The 1:1 car look just like Rich's :thumbsup:


wow it looks like 82 cordoba (sp?) or mirada.. but its a chevy monte carlo isnt it? 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

WesJY said:


> wow it looks like 82 cordoba (sp?) or mirada.. but its a chevy monte carlo isnt it?
> 
> Wes


 
1975 Chevy Laguna S3 -- basically an aero nose version of a Malibu / Chevelle.


----------



## WesJY

1976Cordoba said:


> 1975 Chevy Laguna S3 -- basically an aero nose version of a Malibu / Chevelle.


ahh my bad.. i keep forgetting they did use malibu/chevelle . thanks doba.

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*DW Dew*

Here's the new DW car from '82. (JL Body)

















DW leads em all into the turn at Martinsville.









Bonnett tries to get under him, but no can do.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job Rich!!! Me likes that flatbed truck too!!! Looks cool!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

ya got a tyco under that double decker,rich?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very nice Rich!!! I likes that Mountain Dew car!!! You making or buying those stickers??? RM


----------



## tomhocars

Nice job on the stockers.DW was always my favorite. Tom Stumpf


----------



## resinmonger

*Nice DW Dew car, Rich!*


----------



## roadrner

1976Cordoba said:


> The 1:1 car look just like Rich's :thumbsup:


Looks like you could strip off the Holly Farms stuff annd slap on some Hooters livery and she'd still look as good.  rr


----------



## yankee_3b

Nice job, Rich. Can't beat that time period.


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Looks like you could strip off the Holly Farms stuff annd slap on some Hooters livery and she'd still look as good.  rr


What rr said...

Bob...hoot, hoot...zilla


----------



## roadrner

roadrner said:


> Looks like you could strip off the Holly Farms stuff annd slap on some Hooters livery and she'd still look as good.  rr


 


I'm gonna have to do one of these. I might try fiddling with the front of the AW Chevelle to see if I can get a little angle on it so it resembles the Laguna S-3 front. Then I can mount it to an AFX chassis. Let me put this on my to do list.  rr


----------



## win43

YAHOO!! MOUNTAIN DEW!!

Great looking car Rich :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 69Stang

Great shop! I so dig the racing vibe, this place would be a cool hang out!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Need your help.*

Okay guys, I need your opinion on this one. Big Al's wanted my ol Chevy for a long time, and I'm thinking of selling it to him. But, dang it, it's been a good truck, and this far down the line, I'm reluctant to get rid of anything from the 70s. But times is hard. I missed a payment on the farm and I gotta catch up.










You see, the reason I missed a payment is because I been eyein this project my neighbor Joe has had goin for a while. He let it sit for a while because he got deeper into drag racin. He lost his job and got another one, but decided to sell his project. It's a beaut. A 78 Dodge with a 440. It's all tuned and runs great, I just need to find some glass for it and finish the trim.










So, you see, I'm caught between a rock and another hard places. Should I go ahead and sell my Chevy?
Maybe I should get a better job?

Sparky


----------



## WesJY

that dodge truck is a beaut!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

"So, you see, I'm caught between a rock and another hard places. Should I go ahead and sell my Chevy?"

Chevy Truck - Like A Rock...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Tough decision Sparky!!! If the chevy was a "northern" truck you'd be able to see right through to the other side.... I think you'd be better off selling Al the vette dirt track car and getting both trucks. Nothing like having a spare!!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice dodge. Ideal TCR did have a few nice molds. Is that color molded in, or did you paint it Rich? Usually those trucks are yellow, although you do find a blue one. I have a rare Euro-only one molded in orange, its pretty rare. And I wouldnt DARE go modding it, since they bring a pretty penny.


----------



## JordanZ870

Sell the tractor and keep BOTH trucks! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Rich, they're both too good to lose. Apply for a Guvmunt bailout and keep 'em both.


----------



## roadrner

Yeah, I'd stick with the trucks!  rr


----------



## bobhch

*What to do, what to do?*

The glass from the Chevy looks like it could fit right in that Dodge...nice trucks!

I offer no good advice on this one?

Bob...Keep the Dodge for sure & keep the Chevy for sure...zilla


----------



## win43

Keep the trucks!!!!! Sell your blood  if you have to.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Yuck!!!!!!*

Well, I did keep both trucks.

Sorry I haven't been postin any builds lately. 
Everythings been on the backburner. 

I decided to strip a JL chrome body.
Twelve weeks in the bleach otta do it. :freak:









The Cutlass is holding strong after just as long in the pinesol. :drunk:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Road Trip*

Well, me and Big Al decided to go on a road trip.









So we decided to come HERE, to Hilltop Shop.
We took the tour of Jack Daniel's distillery on the way in, so I'm felling kinda fuzzy.









This shop is equipped with the latest, a lot of stuff we didn't even know about.
Behind me is an "extra" drag racing motor. Yes, I said an EXTRA.
Heck, they've got satellite dishes on their tool boxes!! And I thought my jam box was fancy.









They've been prepping this car for tonight's NASCAR retro series on the paved short track.
Some hot foot is coming in from Nebraska to drive it. They say he's a wild man behind the wheel.
A real MONSTER of the motorspeedway, Bumpin Bob Zilla.









Yes, we learned a lot by coming out here to see how the big boys do it.
From tuning with an electronic computer thing to track maintenance, to upholstery, we saw how far behind we really are.

I got a chance to talk with Matt, the shop forman.
The conversation went a little like this.....








Sparky- _So, Matt, how did ya'll get this shop started? I mean, how do you get started doing something like this?_
Matt - Well, we started many years ago and kinda grew with the sport.
Sparky- _Huh,.....so..where does all the money come from to do all this?_
Matt - Ummm, our sponsors take pretty good care of us.
Sparky- _How do I get a sponsor like yours?_
Matt - Well, ours is taken.
Sparky- _I mean, how would I go abouts gettin one._
Matt - First you have to be good at buildin cars,..... Sparky.
Al - Hey, your Coke machine took my quarters!
Matt - I'll get you one, in the meantime, would you please refer to the machine as a "Pepsi" machine? (to Sparky) We have a deal with Pepsi.
Sparky- _Hang on, I'm just soakin this all in. Ya'll got any Ice Tea?_
Matt - We have Lipton in the machine.
Al - Hey, what's this?!
Matt - That? Oh, ......that's the money we could be saving with GEICO. (to Sparky) We've got a deal with Nationwide though.
Sparky- _So, how do you keep this floor so clean? Have you got, what, a robot to go around sweepin or something? Hahaha....._
Matt - Uh,.... Yeah, we do.... actually.


----------



## ebi

NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, me and Big Al decided to go on a road trip.


Thanks, this is so funny... i need to dry my eyes... :thumbsup:
Nice to see Al back on the screen wearing his old Binford toolbelt!


----------



## win43

That's just too funny. Glad to see Sparky out and about :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOLOL! I can see it coming already.. Rich posting up photos and having to watch a 30 second to one minute commercial just to see each one.. :lol::jest::tongue::hat:
P.S. Glad you had a great trip, and I do hope Al drove from Lynchburg.....


----------



## bobhch

*Rich and Randy sitting in a tree...first comes love, then comes marriage, then comes.*

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr *downshift* rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,rrrrrrrrrrrrr,rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr and victory is mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anouncer - How does it feel to be back in the winners circle Bob?

Bob - It feels Good, Real Good. To win at Hilltop Speedway in the HOOTERS #19 car with Matt and Sparky tunning up things under the hood. This was a Team effort for sure.

Anouncer - So what are you going to do with all that money Bob. Put some back into the car?

Bob - Money? Al told me that the winnings would just cover the cost of all the money he lost in the Pepsi machine back at the shop. With GEICO saving me all that money...um Nationwide...oh dang it.....

Bob...nice to see you guys had some fun...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b

Too funny!:lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to see Al and Sparkie stop by the shop!!! Yea, we had a good time talking shop!!! I will admit I had to get out the degreaser, had a few handprints on the drink machine, a couple of oil puddles in the floor, nothing major. Next time I'll offer Sparkie a shirt or uniform maybe... Hope you guys enjoyed your visit and can come back...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Oh yeah, the race!*

Well, we went to the race that night and it was awesome. What a facility.
I would have been glad to tune up and help out with the car, but Matt said 
there was some sort of rule about Texans in the infield or something like that.
We still had a good time and a good view from the stands.
It turned out to be a three car duel at the end.
Hamilton Peters, led Isaac Bobbies and Bob Zilla from the half way point of the race.









Lap after lap the 40 car led the field, but man, what a finish!









ON THE LAST LAP, Isaac Bobbies dives below Hamilton Peters to take the lead!
Bob Zilla tries to follow, but loses traction, and slams into the wall!









Emergency vehicles were immediately dispatched!









Bob was then rushed to an infield Hooters restaurant....








.... where he was treated to some wings, fries, and true to his sponsor, a Pepsi.

Isaac Bobbies walked away with the victory.

After the race, Hilltop crew chief Matt Lockersby said, "That's racin'."
:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Nothing like a close race!!! At least Zilla was ok.. Bet them Hooters nurses were hot too!!! LOL!!


----------



## bobhch

*I am RickyZilla...Peters and Isaac sitting in a tree, K.I.S.S.I.N.G...*

Hamilton Peter & Isaac Bobbies I will get you both next time you fools...yah hear me? You mess with the Bull and you'll get the horns. 

I swear that we won that race. :freak: Ohhhh the car hit the wall? I do remember all those wings and the Hooters gals in those satin orange shorts and those white tops that realy help a guy forget all his troubles....uuuuum you say we hit the wall...doh? :freak:

Bob...I did get kicked out of an Applebees once...zilla



NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, we went to the race that night and it was awesome. What a facility.
> I would have been glad to tune up and help out with the car, but Matt said
> there was some sort of rule about Texans in the infield or something like that.
> We still had a good time and a good view from the stands.
> It turned out to be a three car duel at the end.
> Hamilton Peters, led Isaac Bobbies and Bob Zilla from the half way point of the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lap after lap the 40 car led the field, but man, what a finish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE LAST LAP, Isaac Bobbies dives below Hamilton Peters to take the lead!
> Bob Zilla tries to follow, but loses traction, and slams into the wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emergency vehicles were immediately dispatched!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob was then rushed to an infield Hooters restaurant....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... where he was treated to some wings, fries, and true to his sponsor, a Pepsi.
> 
> Isaac Bobbies walked away with the victory.
> 
> After the race, Hilltop crew chief Matt Lockersby said, "That's racin'."
> :wave:


Like slotcarman said...Hot those waitresses are...Wheew I can feel the heat...yeah Burning up! Beer me and a shot of Jack please! *hick, hick*


----------



## win43

Great stuff NT. Putting Zilla into the wall was not very nice


----------



## bobhch

win43 said:


> Great stuff NT. Putting Zilla into the wall was not very nice


Yeah win but, look were it got me...Hooters!!!!!!!! hahahahaah


----------



## roadrner

NT,
Great pix. Sorry about the Hooter's RR. :devil: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*New Ride*

Hey folks,

Had to show ya my little Willy's drag car from Tennessee.










Runs high sixes in the quarter, but it'll do.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Salvage truck in the Xchange.*

Al brought this one in wondering if I would be interested.










The straight six seems locked up, and I don't have any parts for it.










The body's kinda neat, but I'm still workin on my Lil'Red Express.










Was sittin behind someone's shop. Look like they were using it for storage.










I guess I'll pass on this one. We didn't even unload it.










Al's takin it to some big swap meet in Washington.
He has some relatives up there, that's where he gets his shirts.


----------



## JordanZ870

Perfect patina on the old Ford! Wow!


----------



## yankee_3b

"Oooo... Its the Big One... You hear that Elizabeth... I'm comin' to you, I'm comin' home to Georgia" :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*bet this Ford build was loads of fun all the way...*



yankee_3b said:


> "Oooo... Its the Big One... You hear that Elizabeth... I'm comin' to you, I'm comin' home to Georgia" :lol:



hahahahaaaahhahahahahahaahahahha the Big One hahahhaha...love that show! Nice Sandford -n- Son truck! What a great build idea. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...love the wagon wheel and all...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet job Rich!!! Nice weathering fade job!! AWESOME!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I loved that show as a kid! Redd Foxx was too funny :lol:

Great job on the Ford! Make that dummy Lionel polish it up! :tongue:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I really like your Lil Red Express, Rich. Where'd you find the decals for the doors? Im tempted to score another Ideal dodge just for that...


----------



## roadrner

Looks great....Here ya go!  rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys!

The Lil Red Express is an Ideal Dodge. I used the popes off the ford, they look better than the ones I had. The decal is one I copied and printed on my computer. If I had better decal paper it would look better. The chassis is one of those Blue Dodge Charger chassis from Mattel with the big goofy wheels and high stepped shoes. I put the tall mudders on the back, and rear tires on the front, and it runs! Don't know what I did with the windshield. I've been trying to score another one off ebaY, but they been going for more than I want to let go. I have a couple of other Dodge customs I would like to do.

Rich


----------



## Bill Hall

NTxSlotCars said:


> Al brought this one in wondering if I would be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The straight six seems locked up, and I don't have any parts for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The body's kinda neat, but I'm still workin on my Lil'Red Express.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was sittin behind someone's shop. Look like they were using it for storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll pass on this one. We didn't even unload it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al's takin it to some big swap meet in Washington.
> He has some relatives up there, that's where he gets his shirts.


Rich,

Love scrap haulers and crummies... I've owned many...most not near as nice as yours... LOL!

Technically isnt that shirt a Pendleton?... and that's actually down in "Organ" (Oh-ree-gone).


----------



## XracerHO

Rich, Great job on the Sanford '56 Ford and all the salvage detail!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The story line with Al was priceless!! ...RL


----------



## win43

Great job on the Junk Truck :thumbsup::thumbsup: I can hear Fred bitching about gas prices ........ funny stuff Rich.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, Al's back from his trip. No takers on the old truck.










What a waste of gas. We took it outside to wash it, and let it sit in the sun to dry.

It was over 100 today, but I didnt think this would happen.










Some guy just called Al from Washington, says he wants the truck.

Hope he doesn't notice.


----------



## win43

WOOHOO!!!!!!

Great job Rich!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside johnny

WOW......does Sanford have a fleet?
...I like how it looks with the matching wheels!


----------



## HadaSlot

Com'on, You ain't gonna bait and switch him are ya?


----------



## bobhch

Nice........................double, double!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Bob...bob...zilla...Zilla


----------



## roadrner

1976Cordoba said:


> I loved that show as a kid! Redd Foxx was too funny :lol:
> 
> Great job on the Ford! Make that dummy Lionel polish it up! :tongue:


 
Doba,
FYI. That dummy on S&S was Lamont. Lionel was the son of Weezy (Louise)and George Jefferson of "The Jeffersons" fame.  rr


----------



## tjd241

*Doh ! !*



roadrner said:


> Doba,
> FYI. That dummy on S&S was Lamont. Lionel was the son of Weezy


No wonder he never came when he was called... and after all these years we just thought he was slow!!! :lol: nd


----------



## videojimmy

great truck... I love pop culture cars!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

roadrner said:


> Doba,
> FYI. That dummy on S&S was Lamont. Lionel was the son of Weezy (Louise)and George Jefferson of "The Jeffersons" fame.  rr


Well spotted! Just showing my age I guess :tongue:


----------



## XracerHO

Sparky, like the New lowered version, clear windshield, painted rims, more salvage detail and old patina!! Double your pleasure, Double your fun!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

No, really, it shrank when we washed it.


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> No, really, it shrank when we washed it.


LOL........


----------



## eastside johnny

NTxSlotCars said:


> No, really, it shrank when we washed it.


What did you wash it with? I need to use whatever that is on ME!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*I found it and finished!*

Finally, I can quit just drivin my Red Express around town on sunny days, and take it on a road trip.
The open highway or a rainy day, it don't matter. I found the glass to it, installed and tinted, and here it is.










Yes sir, that 440 will flat git up and moooove!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job there Rich!!! You've been looking for a windshield for that truck for a while now!! Glad you're road ready!! Al has an envious look on his face again... :lol:


----------



## WesJY

Sweet !! :thumbsup:

Is that a diecast truck?

Wes


----------



## CJ53

Nice job, Rich,, now you can get on the Chebbie in the back.. 
CJ


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*My uncle's truck.*



CJ53 said:


> Nice job, Rich,, now you can get on the Chebbie in the back..
> CJ


Are you talking about this one?










This is just like the truck my uncle had when when I was a kid and used to stay at his farm.
I used to ride in the back while he would run around the farm and do chores.
I was only about five or six. Lots of fond memories of that truck.










He passed away last year, so I got this truck and painted it up as kinda a tribute to him.










And that's pretty much it. I still miss him quite a bit.


----------



## CJ53

Except for the 55 on the side... 
CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang nice truck Rich!! My dad had a turquoise one he used for work!!! Me likes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

WesJY said:


> Sweet !! :thumbsup:
> Is that a diecast truck?
> Wes


Believe it or not Wes, it started out life as one of these.










An Ideal TCR Dodge truck body.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

CJ53 said:


> Except for the 55 on the side...
> CJ


You mean this one?
This was Al's granddad's truck we dug out from the back of the wrecking yard and got running, well, sorta running.










Al's granddad was a repo man and wasn't too popular around these parts.










He's been gone for years, but the paint on this old thing just won't fade away.
All the hydraulics are messed up, it's all rusted together anyway.
Not sure what Al's got planned for it, just kinda neat seein one of these old bodies not crushed.
A piece of.... history.


----------



## CJ53

LOL. looks like Zilla got the rain gutter on the drivers side.... 
needs a bit of work, but she should shine up just fine... 
CJ


----------



## HadaSlot

NTxSlotCars said:


> You mean this one?
> This was Al's granddad's truck we dug out from the back of the wrecking yard and got running, well, sorta running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is a 57 tow truck for sure. That grill is a dead give-a-way. Very cool my friend. David


----------



## WesJY

NTxSlotCars said:


> Believe it or not Wes, it started out life as one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Ideal TCR Dodge truck body.


Whoa.. had no idea ! thanks for the info. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*I drove my Chevy ( pickup) to the levy but, the levy was dry...*



CJ53 said:


> LOL. looks like Zilla got the rain gutter on the drivers side....
> needs a bit of work, but she should shine up just fine...
> CJ


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Chomp, Chomp, Chomp...

Man those are some nice trucks you built up. The 57 Wrecker is very impressive. Cutting, chopping and parting together on this one of a kind Tow Truck sure looks like you have been having lots of slot car build fun to me!!

Had a 1/1 Chevy truck like your Uncle had way back when. I was living in an apartment complex and Dating Ginger at that time. I got it for $50.00 and cleaned up the front grill & front bumper first. Then painted them white. My appartment complex red tagged it  so, I endied up selling it to my cousin ( who has a farm ). 

My other truck at that time was a 74 International Pickup for my daily driver. Amazingly my same Cousin has a 73 International with only 40,000 miles on it for sale on Pay Bay right now and it ends this Sunday. Still have no money after all this time so, unless Ginger buys it for a suprise B-Day gift for me it seems like another Kewl pickup truck is going to be not driven by me.  

Love your stories and taste in trucks. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Had a 74 Dodge 3/4 ton also with a 400 gas sucking engine tow package that got 8 miles to the gallon. This was a trip down memory lane for me...Thanks man.

Bob...Used to be a Pickup man...zilla


----------



## win43

Nice trucks Rich. Sorry to hear about your uncle.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like trucks!!! I really like that 65 :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

You made me do this Rich.. :lol: I had no choice!! 






By the way... I saw Joe Diffie's monster truck getting hauled down I-40 once.. No idea where it was on it's way to. It's only in this video for a second or two.


----------



## XracerHO

Fantastic trucks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:, Rich, the '65 is really nice and you know how my shop likes tow trcucks!!
What kind of body is the 65 Chevy PU and how did you put the bowtie on the back tailgate of the Chevy? ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Busy week*

Sorry I haven't been around much lately.
I needed more work, so I decided to try the internet.
I posted an ad on that there Craig's list last week, it went something like this...

_Give your championship run a spark, 
with Underdog Race Shop's 
*RUN FOR THE CHAMPIONSHIP* special !!!
Find that extra horsepower right here,
put it under your hood,
and take it to the track!
We have the most competitive rates in town.
Call for directions...._

I got a lot of calls over the weekend.

Everything started out normal enough....
Monday morning. John brought over his dirt trackers.









Monday afternoon. A guy brought a couple of his drag cars.
Nice little fleet !!!









Tuesday, all day. Brett brought his fleet from across town.
I never really liked Brett, but I never really talked to him.
I always thought he was a cheater, but after tuning his cars,
I know he just knows what to run. He seems like a nice guy after all.









Wednesday, all day. 
Our local police department has some cars they "race for charity".
No one really knows where the money comes from to run these cars,
and I thought it better to stay away from that subject.
They did shave quite a bit of time off my community service for a ticket I got a while back.
Wait, I wasn't supposed to say anything about that, forget I mentioned it.








I hope these guys don't blow a motor this weekend.

I got covered up with calls, all wanting it done by weeks end, 
so by Thursday, time went to the highest bidder.
These guys come from out of state. This is a test tune for them, only 2 of their trucks.
These trucks take a real special set of spark plugs.









Thursday afternoon.
It took me a while to figure out how to get the hood open on these.
I'm glad they dropped them off. They were ready to pick up Friday.









Thursday night, dreaming. I mustuv been really tard.









Friday, all day.
These SCCA guys brought the whole fleet.
Bill Hall Racing, if I remember right.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Saturday.
I took my time with this one.









I guess it was worth it, but I'm tired, dang it.


----------



## WesJY

NTX - awesome !! they all look so cool in pictures! :thumbsup:

I will have to redo my shop and make it look dirty! Bill keeps telling me that. I ll have to do it one day!

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Sparky is working too hard, Rich. He's starting to lose weight.

I have some weight to give him...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Man Sparky has been busy, although something tells me Sparky didn't graduate from WyoTech Instutute, lol. Putting jack stands and drain pans on top of customers cars!!! Ouch!!! ...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

You've been one busy bee this week!!!! :freak: No wonder we haven't seen much of you!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: And it's great to see you back Russ!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: We've been worried about you!! :wave:


----------



## bobhch

*Busy is as busy does...holy shiznitz!*

Rich,

Man that shop buisness realy, realy picked up with your add. Whoooooooooo hoooooooooo what a nice week for Sparky!

Did Al and Sparky get to take those Police racers for some test drive time........Rrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr *sirens on and slidding around the corners through the buisness district in Dallas* Ooooooooooooh man that would be a blast!!

Bob...yeah Russ glad to see you back and safe...zilla


----------



## win43

WOW I guess it pays to advertise on Craigs List. But better be careful, Sparky 's gonna want a raise.


----------



## roadrner

NTX,
Great week in review! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Man Sparky has been busy, although something tells me Sparky didn't graduate from WyoTech Instutute, lol. Putting jack stands and drain pans on top of customers cars!!! Ouch!!! ...RM


I guess it depends on the customer.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Feeling Overwhelmed*

Been busy, but I just can't seem to get ahead.
Gee, these projects have been stackin up!


----------



## WesJY

I know what you mean by that!! Same here man!! When the winter comes then all my cars will be done!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*go Sparky go*

Rich,

They just keep comming...and comming...holy smokes that is a packed shop. :thumbsup:

Still remember you doing up a few Nastrucks back when and have one in my pile painted up Red to do someday.

Bob...get to work...zilla


----------



## roadrner

NTx,
Where did you pickup the Monte Carlo (70's era) stocker and what chassis does it fit? :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Thanks, rr


----------



## win43

That's alot of projects


----------



## NTxSlotCars

roadrner said:


> NTx,
> Where did you pickup the Monte Carlo (70's era) stocker and what chassis does it fit? :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Thanks, rr


That come out of a cave in Wisconsin. It's from the Winstonian Cupus period of the auto race. It was a primitive age, but the Monte Carlo was well adapted to it's environment and frequently conquered its rivals. The big car of the Chevy family was at the top of the food chain with seemingly no limits, nothing to stop it. Unfortunately, The Monte Carlo and its rivals, the Gran Torino, the Cordoba, and Charger all went into extinction after a catastrophic event known as CAFE, brought on by the destructive powers of EPA. These great autos now only live in textbooks, in our minds, and now on our slot car tracks. This particular specimen was fossilized in rubber near brew town, and is believed to be the product of this man...









Runs on a LWB Tyco (curve hugger, HP2, HP7, 440x2 pan.)

:hat:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Even a Caveman can do it!!!


----------



## tjd241

Looks so easy too. :hat: nd


----------



## roadrner

NTxSlotCars said:


> That come out of a cave in Wisconsin. It's from the Winstonian Cupus period of the auto race. It was a primitive age, but the Monte Carlo was well adapted to it's environment and frequently conquered its rivals. The big car of the Chevy family was at the top of the food chain with seemingly no limits, nothing to stop it. Unfortunately, The Monte Carlo and its rivals, the Gran Torino, the Cordoba, and Charger all went into extinction after a catastrophic event known as CAFE, brought on by the destructive powers of EPA. These great autos now only live in textbooks, in our minds, and now on our slot car tracks. This particular specimen was fossilized in rubber near brew town, and is believed to be the product of this man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runs on a LWB Tyco (curve hugger, HP2, HP7, 440x2 pan.)
> 
> :hat:


 
Do you have a source? I have a few leftover Mattel 440's I could put a body on and this would be a great one to customize. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yes, I got them from *1976Cordoba*

I just got a few left I'm painting to be my 79 Nascar series.

Rich


----------



## roadrner

Paging 1976 Cordoba! Have any MC stocker bodies to get rid of?  rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

roadrner said:


> Paging 1976 Cordoba! Have any MC stocker bodies to get rid of?  rr


I will try to cast a few more - the corner of my mold has a small tear started and I don't know how much longer it'll go until I have to re-pour that side.

Lemme try fooling with it this weekend.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Yeah, NO -- The Monte Carlo mold needs a new half poured before I can get any more decent bodies. I might be a hack but I still have standards :lol:

I will let you know. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

1976Cordoba said:


> Yeah, NO -- The Monte Carlo mold needs a new half poured before I can get any more decent bodies. I might be a hack but I still have standards :lol:
> 
> I will let you know. :thumbsup:


Doba,
Thanks. No rush, I have a box full of pending projects that's been growing.  rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

After all the great work I've seen goin on at the other shops....
I still haven't put a dent in any of my projects.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

You're about to have an old style NASCAR race break out Rich. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

NTxSlotCars said:


> After all the great work I've seen goin on at the other shops....
> I still haven't put a dent in any of my projects.


Let me see, I'll take one of those and one of these!  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Geez!!! That looks like the big pile up after the 110 MPH chase scene under the RR tracks on the blues brothers movie, except in technicolor!! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

yes, it's a huge pile up of Nascar history
I might get some of this done tonight......maybe.


----------



## WesJY

NTxSlotCars said:


> yes, it's a huge pile up of Nascar history
> I might get some of this done tonight......maybe.


LOL.. all that in one night eh?? 

Wes


----------



## yankee_3b

Looks like the aftermath of an El Cajon Pass fog-out! It usually happens at least once a year. Lots of twisted metal or should I say plastic.


----------



## coach61

Rich, I am stationary on day shift today drive up bring the cars bring some rattles I will bring mine and we'll blast a few dozen off..


----------



## bobhch

*Heavens to Mercatroits...dats alot of stuff!*



NTxSlotCars said:


> After all the great work I've seen goin on at the other shops....
> I still haven't put a dent in any of my projects.


Wooooooooooooooooah that is a lot of stuff to start putting dents into.

Bob...take your time (are you done yet?)...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Hey Sparky, have to agree with you: too many projects and too little time then another post which increases the project list BUT isn't, it GREAT, no lack of inspiration from this forum!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'd suggest you get busy, 1:15 comes early!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*One step at a time.*

Well, I have made _some_ progress.


----------



## CJ53

need to get sparky geared up .. and in gear.. LOL
CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Can't get anything done in that shop looking like that!!! Looks like a twister rolled through town and dumped on the shop!! Nice MOPARS!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

:thumbsup: Nice job on the window trim.


----------



## XracerHO

NTx, Great work on the Mopar's & see a few more to come plus some GM products, keep up the good work - Sparky!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .. RL


----------



## roadrner

NTx, 
Heading in the right direction. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

What happened to the paint that MC?  rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

roadrner said:


> NTx,
> What happened to the paint that MC?  rr


That's the new organic paint line from..... Minute Maid.


----------



## roadrner

NTxSlotCars said:


> That's the new organic paint line from..... Minute Maid.


 
Yeah, I've had that before too.  rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Man, I should have brought the shop and tools with me. They wouldn´t let me carry it on though, something about no razor blades or spray paint. Funny, now that I can´t walk out in the garage and look at it, I´m missin it. This would have been great for the traveling jasper lola thread.

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078

I can only imagine how big the pile will be when you get back home!!


----------



## bobhch

*Hey it's the traveling Texan...*

Rich,

You were supposed to pick Lola up at Coaches house. Lola had waaaaaaaaaay to much holding pattern time in Texas. It's O.K. man Lola will be around for many years to come. Maybee next time? Sorry about that Dude but, that is how Lola Rolls. 

I need to make another Jasper Powered something this summer. Traveling ?? 

Bob...that pile will be there when you get back...zilla


----------



## coach61

bobhch said:


> Rich,
> 
> You were supposed to pick Lola up at Coaches house. Lola had waaaaaaaaaay to much holding pattern time in Texas. It's O.K. man Lola will be around for many years to come. Maybee next time? Sorry about that Dude but, that is how Lola Rolls.
> 
> I need to make another Jasper Powered something this summer. Traveling ??
> 
> Bob...that pile will be there when you get back...zilla


we also have the travelling 32 pickup now too.. Its withthe Lola somewehere in the mid-west lol


----------



## JordanZ870

Hey!

I am in the mid-west and *I don't have the cars.
Where the heck ARE those two travelers? Who has'm. Come on now, 'fess up!
(It must be MY turn, dang it!)


----------



## Bill Hall

bobhch said:


> Rich,
> 
> You were supposed to pick Lola up at Coaches house. Lola had waaaaaaaaaay to much holding pattern time in Texas. It's O.K. man Lola will be around for many years to come. Maybee next time? Sorry about that Dude but, that is how Lola Rolls.
> 
> I need to make another Jasper Powered something this summer. Traveling ??
> 
> Bob...that pile will be there when you get back...zilla


OH-NO!!!!

The Lola missed the flight to Brazil with Rich?

Say it aint so Coachy!!!!

D'Oh! you better start walkin'!


----------



## CJ53

:wave: the Lola and the 32 are here... 
32 gets a paint job,, before it leaves and goes to Iraq,, the Lola..well the rain tires aren't doin so good on the snow and ice... so I have it parked in the garage..... need to get it out and moving again... can't rack up the miles in the garage..

CJ


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Back at it.*

I've been thinkin bout Daytona alot lately. I'm excited about the new season, 
but, I been thinkin bout the way things used to be. Last night I had a dream.










I dreamed I started my own 67 Nascar series with all the makes.










They raced far and wide, at tracks across America.
Yes, it was just like the old days, except nobody got killed.










But then I woke up.............. Maybe someday.


----------



## Gear Head

That is some nice work Rich. I wish my basement wasn't 2 degrees in the winter when I have time to try some of that fancy work. Your paint work looks top notch.


----------



## bobhch

*What a great dream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Rich,

Go back to sleep man....Zzzzzzzzzzzzz  CLOSE THE OTHER EYE NOW...DO IT!

WOW! Those stockers are FANTASTIC and nobody got killed...SWEET. Kinda like the Ghost Rider Movie...Crash, Crash...don't worry folks he is O.K.

Bob...I just had the same dream (day shaw vue)...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Very nice builds Texas!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Of course that cheated up Smokey Yunick Chevelle would be on pole.

Cool stuff Rich!


----------



## kcl

Maybe if smokey was still around there'rd be more racing and less 
riding.

Nice cars Takes me back to real racing times

kcl


----------



## win43

Nice bunch of "old" clunkers :lol: :jest:, AAAHhhhhh the good ol' days ......


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Alright Rich, glad to see Sparky back in the shop!!! Good looking bunch of Nascar style T-Jets :thumbsup::thumbsup: Surely you haven't given up on Tyco's??? RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys,
Heck no, Im not done with Tycos!!!!
As a matter of fact, I had this next one on the back burner, 
but another discussion helped me decide to go ahead and bring it out.

I got this Mustang, that has similar body lines to one of my favorite Fords.









I decided to shave it down and do a remake.









A little sanding here, a little bondo there....









And shaved off the light assemblies...









I then painted it my favorite color...









And installed the new bumpers, grill and light assemblies.

















It now resembles a 69 Torino Talladega, 
bout as much as it formerly resembled a 71 Mach I Mustang.


----------



## bobhch

That 69 Torino Talladega is a dream Machine...Nicely done man!


----------



## roadrner

NTx,
Great looking conversion. Where did that Chevelle Luguna body come from sitting on the rack in the back??
Thanks, rr :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*I think it's nice Rich...*

Sort of even resembles those V8 Supercars Kiwi has posted about. You should make a couple more in other sponsors' colors. nd


----------



## XracerHO

Fantastic job on the NASCAR T-jet's Rich, the Torino is a great transformation and in my favorite color too. The shop looks great & so do the cars in the background - Sparky's been busy!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to see Ol Sparky off his butt and working again!!! Lots of reworking on the Ford conversion :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm like RR, I likes that Laguna in the background. Is that one of those Dilwaukee WI bodies??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome batch of late 60's stockers Sparky!!!! Great job on the Talladega too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

WOW!! You did awesome job on it!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

That ughstang came out really nice Rich!


----------



## win43

You say Mustang ....... I say Torino ........ they're both Fords.

Great job on the conversion NT.


----------



## tjetsgrig

*It's a '63*

Forward facing "A" pillars, wing windows, wrap around windshield and the headlamp doors tells me it's a 63. Here's my '66 for comaparison. '64-'66 didn't have the wrap around windshield and had the more "square" healamp doors. I love it though!! Love the shop too! This is the first I've seen the thread. Kinda looks like my garage!


----------



## Bill Hall

tjetsgrig said:


> Forward facing "A" pillars, wing windows, wrap around windshield and the headlamp doors tells me it's a 63. Here's my '66 for comaparison. '64-'66 didn't have the wrap around windshield and had the more "square" healamp doors. I love it though!! Love the shop too! This is the first I've seen the thread. Kinda looks like my garage!


Nice rig! Funny dat there's one of these sitting one neighborhood over from us. My wife and I spotted it on a walk one day. Poor lil thing is sitting outside, but she's all street-rodded and hunkered down on ralley sports, flat tires, and sporting a red oxide primer overcoat. It's all there except for the "love". My wife said, "NO! Get away from it!" as I started to cuddle up to it. I bet it woulda followed me home. :thumbsup: 

I wish pie wagons, panels, and carry-alls were better represented in our hobby.  It's a pretty darn short list.

Trucks in general I suppose.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys!



tjetsgrig said:


> Forward facing "A" pillars, wing windows, wrap around windshield and the headlamp doors tells me it's a 63. Here's my '66 for comaparison. '64-'66 didn't have the wrap around windshield and had the more "square" healamp doors. I love it though!! Love the shop too! This is the first I've seen the thread. Kinda looks like my garage!


Great info Grig,
I wasnt aware of the changes through them years. 
My uncle had one, but Im not sure what year it really was.

RR, HT,
More info on that Laguna in the background is on pages 9 & 10
It's a great car on a LWB Tyco. Fits right in with the Chargers.
Another great body from Ideal.

Rich


----------



## tjetsgrig

Bill Hall said:


> Nice rig! Funny dat there's one of these sitting one neighborhood over from us. My wife and I spotted it on a walk one day. Poor lil thing is sitting outside, but she's all street-rodded and hunkered down on ralley sports, flat tires, and sporting a red oxide primer overcoat. It's all there except for the "love". My wife said, "NO! Get away from it!" as I started to cuddle up to it. I bet it woulda followed me home. :thumbsup:
> 
> I wish pie wagons, panels, and carry-alls were better represented in our hobby.  It's a pretty darn short list.
> 
> Trucks in general I suppose.


Thanks Bill!! You need to bring that orphan home!! I drove over 600 miles to bring mine home! It's funny you mention a Pie Wagon, here's the tag on my 
'66 and some eye candy from under the hood!!


----------



## tjetsgrig

NTxSlotCars said:


> Great info Grig,
> I wasnt aware of the changes through them years.
> My uncle had one, but Im not sure what year it really was.



'63 was the first year for the single headlamp configuration. '60-'61 actually had torsion bar suspension!! I love all those years!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I the last couple of days have been just unbelievable.









We got over twelve scale feet of snow, the most we've ever seen around these parts. Al's been going around helping people dig out. 









He stopped by to help me get my tractor dug out and started.









The fun stopped here. It took us almost 45 minutes to get it going. Al's a big help.









I did get to clear out in front of the shop a bit.









Al went to get me enough diesel to make it down to the station.
Then we'll take off and help plow some streets and driveways.









I better put on something warmer.


----------



## bobhch

*Snow Snow go away come back another day....*

hahahahahaha...oh man this is good. Sparky you are gonna catch a death of cold out there like that.

Well that is real nice of you for thinking of digging out everyone else who is trapped in the snow. Your a good man Charlie Brown.

Bob...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Choooooooooooooh...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*You just might be a *******,,,,,*



NTxSlotCars said:


> I better put on something warmer.


:lol: Too funny Rich... Good one.  nd


----------



## tjetsgrig

Yer gonna need briney water all over the shop floor too!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That was good Rich, real good!!! I'll give you an extra on that one :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Sparky's making me cold just looking at him. ******* is right ND, may be a little beyond!!! Too funny...RM


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, I made good on a few tips in the better part of town. I don't charge, but I'll take it.
It almost got up to 40 today, so the snows been melting off real fast.
The roads have turned more to slush than anything. 
Still, this weathers been pretty tough on everyone.









Charles chops wood to keep the lights on til racing season rolls around again.

















I buy my wood from him to help out. You can too if you're not too far out.









It's just how we keep things rollin in this neck of the woods.









Ya'll stay warm.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Jeez!! Sparky's gonna freeze his nippies off dressed like that!!! Maybe Al will let him borrow a flannel... Nice job Rich!!! If you knew the "scale" feet of snow we get up here, that 12 feet would look like a BBQ!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

Charles chopping wood...hahahahahha man you got it all covered. Holy Smokes it's gonna be a warm winter after all.

Bob...don't forget to pick up some Marshmellows from Hawkeye...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Rich, Thanks for the Great snow story & Sparky's gonna freeze!!   ..RL


----------



## win43

TOO FUNNY!!!!!! Sparky put a shirt on ....... I know you got at least one Sunday go to meeting shirt :tongue:


----------



## slotnewbie69

nice pics rich!it makes me glad i am up here in rainy victoria.wet,but warm.actually we have spring like weather here right now.sun's out,but the wind is cold.we had no snow at all this year,which is strange,even for victoria.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It just may look like this again in the morning!!! and it's the 21st of March.


----------



## slotnewbie69

yup.we had a tiny bit of snow this month,but it didn't stick.not that i mind,but it's just wierd.we haven't had much snow at all for a couple of years,and sometimes we just get dumped on.up island is different,though with mt washington setting records fpr snowfall this year.


----------



## fastbackron

Rich,
Who makes the 63 Chevy pickup body? Looks great.
Ron


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I got the one on this page....
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=227439&page=15
along with the tow truck, in a blem lot from some guy off ebay.
I'm not sure if any of the guys on here make it or not.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Camaro comparison.*

Hey folks,
Just wanted to share my thoughts on an American muscle icon, the Camaro.
I got this one in a trade. It's long been my favorite 1st gen Camaro.










I believe it's a Model Motoring body, but I could be wrong.










Now, my beef with Tjets TO chassis for a long time has been the wheels sticking out of the wheel wells.
I just can't stand it, you always see someone ride up on anothers wheels in a race.
As you can see, this Camaro has the same problems. But, man, look what just happened.

I don't know if the subject has been touched on, or if this release has been out for a while, or what.
But, I'm tellin ya, AW is getting this right...










The wheels & tires are tucked neatly under the fenders.
The proportions for this TO chassis are spot on!!!










The longer wheel base helps. I was so impressed, I went without lunch to get this car.

Side by side, there's just not really any comparison.










What do you think?

- Sparky


----------



## kiwidave

Texas, do you have a set of RRR wheels you could put on the AW Camaro??? I would like to see that car with different wheels!! I also think the AW version is a looker! Cheers for the pics!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I'm not going to thread highjack, but any chance I get to re-post this car I take it, --










This is the same AW Camaro body with some RRR wheels & tars and I agree it dresses it up pretty well. Doesn't make it run better, but does dolly it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've never had that model AW Camaro, but it looks to me like I should!! All my MM2 Camaros went to Gerbilville, IN to be turned into sars. :lol: It looks to me like AW got the proportions way better on this one! The AW is a 68 model year and the MM2 is a 69, which is basically the same size. I think I can guess the reason for the MM2 's version being smaller. I think Harrison was looking at the Camaro in comparison to the rest of the cars in his production line and went short wheelbase on it so it would look right lengthwise with the others (just a guess). 

And Doba, that yellow monster looks sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

1976Cordoba said:


>


I'm still liking this one!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Yea Tex, change the wheels out and she'll be a winner. Those TO/AW wheels are the ugliest, IMO, love the Camaro body though...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yeah, Doba. I remember when you did that one, great build. :thumbsup:
So, I guess the real question is... Where have i been???
This is the first AW Camaro I have actually seen for sale round these parts.
Camaros seem to be the first ones taken, like red and blue M&Ms.
As correct as this body is, I can see why.


----------



## bobhch

Nice One Doba! Still a cool Special Pepsi build. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Sparky is right about the MM bodies letting the tires stick out...Eeeew. Another thing that bugs me alot is if the rocker panels come up and show half of the chassis...Eeeew, Eeeew, Eeeeew.

Bob...go the Chevys ...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

bobhch said:


> Another thing that bugs me alot is if the rocker panels come up and show half of the chassis...Eeeew, Eeeew, Eeeeew.
> 
> Bob...go the Chevys ...zilla


That seems to be a Dash disease!


----------



## XracerHO

Agree with Sparky, very nice Camaro from AW & with a slight post lowering front & rear very cool Chevy. Nice one Corba. The Camaro looks great stock but what has Sparky planned for it? ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Doba, 
Still looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Danocrashes

did a great job on the detail looks real good gives me good insight on some of my up coming projects


----------



## slotnewbie69

yeah the sticky outty thing bugs me too.that aw camaro looks right to me.and yeah,hilltop the TO/AW wheels are just plain fugly...'doba that yellow one looks great!


----------



## slotcarman12078

OK... let's keep things in perspective!!! If the rockers were lowered enough to cover the chassis, the body would be all wonky looking!!! :lol: You'd all be saying "Geez, this body style may cover the chassis, but the proportions are all messed up.. What were they thinking??????"  You can't have it all with every body style!! :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall

slotcarman12078 said:


> OK... let's keep things in perspective!!! If the rockers were lowered enough to cover the chassis, the body would be all wonky looking!!! :lol: You'd all be saying "Geez, this body style may cover the chassis, but the proportions are all messed up.. What were they thinking??????"  You can't have it all with every body style!! :tongue:


Hahaha Joe! Dont go throwing the third dimension into the werks. There's nuttin' wrong with letting out the hem a bit...and creating an Atlas body. :freak: ...or is there?


----------



## slotcarman12078

At least the chassis aren't white.. most of the time!! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

XracerHO said:


> Agree with Sparky, very nice Camaro from AW & with a slight post lowering front & rear very cool Chevy. Nice one Corba. The Camaro looks great stock but what has Sparky planned for it? ..RL


I think he may put it back in the box and hope it fetches big money in twenty years.
Either that or paint it Petty blue.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*LeMans*

The Vintage class Gulf guys didn't have such a great weekend at the 24hr race at LeMans.
So, they decided to find someone *better*, with _more_ experience on these older machines.










*He said, "No."*, ..............so they're giving me a shot.










Stuff just rolled in today. Man, that Craigslist ad stuff really works.


----------



## bobhch

Nice bunch of Porsche Gulf 917s Rich...Vintage racers are Kewl!

Bob...Always enjoy seeing your shop pictures...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Enjoy viewing your shop photos & confident Sparky can do the repairs! It could be more like thirty years, so paint the Camaro Petty Blue! ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That's a heavy-duty jack!  Good thing Sparky is wirey. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

NTxSlotCars said:


>


I'm guessing Honda was driving this one??? RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

nice stable of gulf porsches!are ya gonna keep the battle damage?


----------



## slotcarman12078

At least you finally got the pile of bodies out of the shop!!!! Good luck with the craigslist ad!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Back to dirt.*

Al's been doing pretty good at the track.
Just three wins has him leading the points in street stocks, the most competitive class.
They steal the show every week, and all the excitement has sponsors lookin for space in the show.
I'm pullin the numbers off his trusty ol' Nova cause he's done got it sold.


















He's upgrading to another Nova built by a local legend.
(I told him I didn't think changing cars in the middle of the season was too smart,
but he has already driven the car and is convinced it will give him the edge.)










I hope so. This car sure is clean, looks like it came straight from GM.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! Good luck Al!!! Talk about going out on a limb!!! At least he's not finding the wall like he did last year!!! 

Did Sparky buy himself a new (used) car?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

NTxSlotCars said:


>


What, No wing yet??? What's up with that???  RM


----------



## shocker36

I think I asked this before but where are you guys getting the scale shop equipment from?


----------



## resinmonger

Sources for shop equipment:

1) Motormax Dioramas (Called "Moments in Time" or "American Grafitti")

2) Green Light Muscle Car Garage Hobby

3) Winners Circle Pit Row dioramas

These call all be found on ebay.

The first two can be found on most large diecast sites list our sponsors under Diecast. 

For example: Set of tools from 6 GL Muscle Car Hobby sets - 

http://www.milezone.com/greenlight/dioramas.html

Here's an example of a Motormax set from ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-64-DIORAMA-70...wItem&pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item4aa1e82eb1

Here's an example of a Winners Circle pit set:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-Winners-Ci...wItem&pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item3a5bc6279f

All three types provide some great shop or pit tools. The Pit Row sets also have some nice figures. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Soooooo glad you're back Russ. Ain't no one that can come up with reference material, and resources like you!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Cool stuff Texas! Where did that Nova body come from??


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Its an Ideal body, recently acquired from one of HTs valued members.


----------



## XracerHO

Way to go Sparky, you have gone Super Nova!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Novas Rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Go Nova...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

What's up Sparky? Show us what yer working on... please... :freak:


----------



## scratch

Now that is some shop . . .

Jas


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Just went back thru all 24 pages again - what a great thread this has been. :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see what is next.


----------



## WesJY

1976Cordoba said:


> Just went back thru all 24 pages again - what a great thread this has been. :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't wait to see what is next.


Yeah I agree with you! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, I turn my back for ... well, only a month, and wind up on page 5!!!!
You guys have been busy! I got many irons in the fire, and hope to post up soon.

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078

Stay busy, my friend!!!


----------



## Rolls

resinmonger said:


> Sources for shop equipment:
> 
> 1) Motormax Dioramas (Called "Moments in Time" or "American Grafitti")
> 
> 2) Green Light Muscle Car Garage Hobby
> 
> 3) Winners Circle Pit Row dioramas
> 
> These call all be found on ebay.
> 
> The first two can be found on most large diecast sites list our sponsors under Diecast.
> 
> For example: Set of tools from 6 GL Muscle Car Hobby sets -
> 
> http://www.milezone.com/greenlight/dioramas.html
> 
> Here's an example of a Motormax set from ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-64-DIORAMA-70-FORD-MAVERICK-2009-NEW-COLOR-WHITE-/320543927985?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item4aa1e82eb1
> 
> Here's an example of a Winners Circle pit set:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-Winners-Circle-Jeff-Gordon-1-64-Pit-Row-Chevrolet-/250647816095?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item3a5bc6279f
> 
> All three types provide some great shop or pit tools. The Pit Row sets also have some nice figures. PM me if you need more info.


These are GREAT tips for garage equipment and pit action type people. Really appreciate your post. This is the kinda stuff I usually take about 3-4 days to NOT find!! :freak: Thanks!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Hey it's good, to be back home again...*









Hey Folks,
I'm here to get back on track. When ya'll last heard from me, I had just landed
a maintenance deal with a big road racing outfit, and Al was changing cars,
even though he was already leading the points with the car he had. I was 
thinking I could keep up with everything going on, but over the summer, things
got a little more complex. 
The Gulf guys got all hissy on me because I was messin up some of their bolts,
but hey, all I got is American standard sizes in my tool box. They talked funny anyway.
Al wound up winning the championship, but not before having his lead taken
away twice by his biggest competitor, who had bought his car from the guy that
bought it from Al. It was close, down to the wire, and I wish I had been there to see it.
But, I had other things going on.

I've been workin on this little car off and on all summer, just a cruiser, for fun.










But, as the special day approached, even that got put on the back burner...










Folks, me and the misses would like to introduce Jr., our first addition to the Underdog family.










As you may have guessed, yes, we did name him after Jr., but he doesn't like Amp that much.
He'll be turnin wrenches and changing oil before he's five years old.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I would have though for sure his name would be TYCO Petty... Shows how much I know..:lol: He have an STP bottle yet?? A controller rattle? Congrats Sparky!!! You and the little woman done good!!! Now put a shirt on before the lil one thinks you got dinner for him!!! :tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> . . . Now put a shirt on before the lil one thinks you got dinner for him!!! :tongue:


Eww - let's NOT go there - lol :tongue:


----------



## resinmonger

Sparky, she really is the_ little woman_. Treat he gentle - like a Super III you can't get replacement parts for. :freak:

Congrats on bringing Jr. into the world. :hat: :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Not much goin on here lately with the new baby and all,
so I thought I'd show ya'll some old pics.

at the Wood Brothers shop in 1994...










That's me with the original "Said Head", Morgan Sheperd.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a clean shop there Tex!!! You need to get Sparky to take some notes, I'm jus sayn...RM


----------



## bobhch

Sparky from 1994...RALMAO

BZ


----------



## resinmonger

Wow! Sparky had a shirt. Did he give up on #3? :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

resinmonger said:


> Wow! Sparky had a shirt. Did he give up on #3? :freak:


Never, he wore it til it fell off.


----------



## ParkRNDL

MWAAAAA hahahaha... love it

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

At Rudd Performance Motorsports backin '97. (the original RPM race team)
The guys in the back are putting the finishing touches on the new _Taurus_ for '98.
What was Ford thinking? 










I felt kinda nervous wearing that 3 shirt with those guys in the back.
Oh well, it was worth the tour, got a free box of Tide with it.

I still have that box.


----------



## slotto

*Celeb Spotted*



>


Is that Carrot Top?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Kinda... He did have reddish hair.

It's supposed to be Morgan Shepherd, driver if the 21 car from 92-95.









He won at Atlanta in 94. I liked him in the car. But man, his hair got crazy.
Here he is with a hat about 7:10 into this clip. 






A little TMI behind the scenes with the ESPN crew.


----------



## bobhch

Wow...Morgan Shepard may be the only man on the planet to finish 2nd to Kyle....hahahahahahaaahah

Bob...not a Kyle fan but, Richard...Now he could drive...zilla


----------



## joegri

didnt i see sparky on an episode of COPS ? bad boy bad boy watch ya gonna do when the come fer you.


----------



## Rolls

I'm sure I've seen Sparky on an episode or two of COPS. In fact, I remembered him getting the old tazer... thought the celeb pic was a before and after photo.


----------



## roadrner

Glad he finally has a shirt on and he hasn't developed the Fro. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Customs forgotten.*

I did these out of the JL nascar bodies a few years ago.
We haven't raced them, ever. Great compliment tonight though.
One of the guys pulled the car out of his box and _swore_ that he had bought it new somewhere.










Fun stuff. I never did do mine to go with the class.


----------



## bobhch

I was a big Bobby Labonte fan when Nascar used to be MORE real. Nice bodies and all those Plano Fishing tackle boxes full of fun...oh yeah!

BZ


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*A few finds.*

So I wanted to show off some Tyco stuff I ran across.
None are anywhere near mint, but just stuff that I haven't had, or seen.









First up is this Tyco Ferrari 512M. Some chassis parts are missing on the back,
and the windshield is busted, but I just happened to have one another one leaning
up against a tractor out back.









Next up is a 40 Ford. It's painted, so I know it's old, but I don't recall seeing this scheme.









Now, I've had this #76 Vette, which would be nice all finished out,









but I haven't ever seen this #11 Vette's paint scheme, and don't know how rare it is, if at all.









Of course, this Mustang is going to get the Torino treatment!









The prize of the bunch, to me, is the Pinto Funny car, with frame and kickstand!









All this buzz about the AW drag strip has me lookin for drag cars.
Only the Ferrari came with a chassis, the rest were lost in body lots.

I need to buy some more paint.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Rich
Nice lookin group ya have there. I cant wait to see what 'ol Sparky can do to fix'em up! :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

*40 Ford ID*

The 40 Ford was a Command Control version. There should be some prismatic tape stripes running the length of the hood, roof and trunk. I always liked that color. The truck pulling the trailer is too cool. Can we see some close ups?

-Paul


----------



## Super Coupe

What happened with Sparky? He lost his shirt again.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys! and thanks Paul for the info.
That's funny, about that Ford, I hate those disco stripes! 
I happened to get a CC #7 red Charger without the stripes a few weeks ago.

This is Sparky's 78 step side work truck.










A warm spell came through here this week, making it no shirt weather.


----------



## Super Coupe

At least it warmed up somewhere.Still in the mid 20's in North Jersey. Sparky has a nice ride there.


----------



## pshoe64

Sparky needs to be glad he's down South! Here in KY we just got a 1/4 inch of ice coating everything. Let the dog out this morning and WHAM! I hit the deck, literally! Since I live in a very rural setting (I can still hear the banjos playing) I'm stuck until we get a thaw. Darn! Guess I'll have to go work on the slot cars. My guys will be in parkas! 

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hey Rich --

You ever see THIS version of the King's Monte Carlo?









From the 1980 LA Times 500 at Ontario. Pretty sweet reverse paint scheme :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks for posting that Doba!
I've never seen or heard of that. Sure looks good to see the 43s in blue. I notice the wheels are black, instead of white or silver. 
What an interesting pic, long before Jeff Gordon's Jurassic Park, or Dale Earnhardt's Wheaties cars.
It's certainly the precursor to his '82 scheme, which was inverted of what we are used to seeing.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hey Rich --

Another odd one:









From the spring Richmond race in '79 I think. STP had cut back the cash and then the King won the 500. When STP upped the deal after the 500, it looks like PE didn't have time to finish the paint job on the short track car in time for Richmond. The outline for the red is there on the doors . . .


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I've only been able to speculate about this time period. 
Looking back, because I was too young at the time to be interested in financial deals.
I haven't been able to find anything about Petty's 'deal' with STP during this time.
I knew that Esmark had bought STP in 78, and that Petty hadn't won a race that year.
The 79 Daytona highlights are well publicized, you can see no STP decal on Richard's hood, just the quarter panels.
That led me to wonder about Petty's financial situation goin into 79. Of course, the rest is history.
These are some great shots to fill in the gaps of that time period. Thanks for posting!!

Another Petty fan.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I think a more sizeable chunk of the budget was going this way . . .








. . . than some people probably wanted to admit 'back in the day.'

I like Kyle Petty & think he was a pretty good driver, but honestly, without the effort to get Kyle started & up to speed, the King would probably have 220 wins and maybe eight championships. Kyle, and Richard both, probably would have each fared better if they had stuck Kyle's helmet up under his arm and sent him on down the road to drive for someone else. His last name alone would have opened doors and got sponsors on board, and the King could have continued with his program. But hey, hindsight is 220, and back when Kyle started it was only natural to follow in the family business, both the chosen profession and company to work for.

Seems that Joe Millikan ran some of the Chargers in ARCA starting in '78 when NASCAR finally killed the '74 model year Charger and made the Mopar teams switch to the Magnum.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The cash shortfall from STP had to be pretty sizeable for PE to remove the decals from the cars before the 500. This is the Monte from the season opener at Riverside . . . notice anything missing from the hood? :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, great info. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*More Petty, please.*

I guess there is always room for more Petty in this thread. :thumbsup:

Doba, I saved this pic you found one night in chat.










I read a story somewhere about how Petty was happy to jump back into a Dodge
after running with everyone else in a GM car for the past two years.
(Even though he won the Daytona 500 and the Championship in 79 and finished 4th in the points in 80.)
The big buzz at the time was Nascar switching to the newer downsized cars.
They were all boxy, and considered unstable at racing speed, even considered unsafe.
I guess Petty figured they had a shot with the Dodge Mirada, but was sorely disappointed at testing with the speeds.
In the story, they claimed PE took the car back to the shop and reskinned it with a Buick body,
and dropped the GM power in it in a week, just in time for Daytona.
I'm not sure about that part, because I know Richard was partial to the Dodge
torsion bar front suspension that they had run for twenty years.
Anyways, with all this happening the week of Daytona you can only imagine the thoughts...

Bobby Allison had taken over the #28 ride that had won Daytona in 80,
and had dominated Speedweeks in 79, 80 and 81. Allison was determined to win with that car.
Coming to the final pit stop, Petty was running a straight away behind the leaders.
Dale Inman had Petty stay out until everyone had pitted. When Petty came in,
Dale called for one can of gas only. Petty went back out half a lap ahead,
and held onto the lead for the win, running out of gas coming to the flag.

Can you imagine what was going through Allison's mind when he found out what
Petty did on his pit stop? What was he thinking while he was trying to run him down?

The story is legendary and is now available on DVD.


----------



## Rolls

1976Cordoba said:


>



Wow - I love this killer photo!!!

Nice! :thumbsup:

Rolls


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> Dale Inman had Petty stay out until everyone had pitted. When Petty came in,
> Dale called for one can of gas only. Petty went back out half a lap ahead,
> and held onto the lead for the win, running out of gas coming to the flag . . .


I can still hear the call from the race on TV in my head -- Ned Jarrett was working the pits for CBS and when Petty pitted Jarrett said the Petty crew was going around to the side of the car " . . . but they're NOT CHANGING TIRES! They're only adding gasoline! And he's AWAY!"

Great stuff man. Strategy won the day from Allison & his cheater LeMans - lol. I hated Bobby Allison back then. He was always crying about 'the NASCAR company car' when he was referring to Petty or Junion Johnson. What a pud. :lol:

I remember Petty in victory lane saying the new downsized cars were "turbill, turbill squirrelly" :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

LOL, I remember that about Allison. 
It's funny how all them big names jumped from car to car back then, and stayed competitive.
That Ranier Racing #28 had a pretty good run through the late 70s and 80s.
1979 - Shootout, 125, Pole winner. Buddy Baker
1980 - Shootout, 125, Pole winner, 500 winner. Buddy Baker
1981 - Shootout, 125, Pole winner. Bobby Allison
1983 - 125? would have had the pole but crashed on the second Q lap. 500 winner. Cale Yarbrough
1984 - 125? Pole? 500 winner. Cale Yarbrough.

Why did Bobby quit the 28 car? I guess he did alright, won the 82 500 and 83 Championship.
I wonder how he felt watching that 28 car win in 83 & 84 with the sponsor he helped them get in 81?

28, if you count Fred Lorenzens 65 500 win and Davey Allison's 92 500 win, 28 has 5 wins.
That's a second place total behind the 43 car's 7 500 wins.

The 28 car will not be running this coming season.

??????????


----------



## bobhch

*#43 wins...................Yeah baby!*

Rich and Doba,

Hey as a Petty Fan from he 70s ( was just a kid then ) these photos and stories about Richard Petty bring back great memories. I always rooted for THE KING!!

Raced the Tyco Richard Petty slot car as a kid for hours on days. AFX had there #43 plain labels that were fun too. 

Oh and the IROC races were neat too....those were the days. 

Do you know what cars were run for the first IROC year of racing? Porsche....they tore them fancy cars up so, they switched to American. LOL

http://www.pbase.com/slidevalve911rsr/911rsr_factory_cars_iroc_misc_photos

It would be cool to do some IROC cars up someday...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Bob...Thanks for posting guys...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

God Bless YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU5VfAs--qg#

:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Hey Bruce, how about casting one of the Montes for the AFX chassis? I'd need about a dozen of those!  rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

1976Cordoba said:


> God Bless YouTube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU5VfAs--qg#
> 
> :thumbsup:


 
No Kidding!! Great clips. I find all kinds of old stuff on there.


----------



## bobhch

*Go Petty!!*

Doba,

Great Vidio of the good old days of Nascar!

Bob...Thanks for posting as that was fun to watch (again)...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*another season, oh yeah...*

The holidays are over, 2011 is here, and with the new racing season right around the corner,
it's time to put petty thinkin aside and concentrate on how to get this car around the track faster!
Big Al just waxed everybody the last half of the season with that Nova and walked away with the championship.
(Hey, I helped put the wheels on his car.) Anyways, I gots to do some tinkerin and figure somethin out.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*I knew it!!!!*

Okay, I finally got one.
I've been looking for a while for an ORANGE AW Dodge 330.
I've been told that there were only Red and a metallic Salmon colors,
that was as close as I was gonna get, but I knew I had seen and orange one.
I got this one from a friend of mine, and it's orange, not red, not salmon, ORANGE.










Granted it's not orange peel orange, but just look at it.










This one's gonna get the 71 treatment... unless it's rare or something.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks like Sparky has a couple of heavy metal Furys cooking on the side burner . . .

This place is cool.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

1976Cordoba said:


> Looks like Sparky has a couple of heavy metal Furys cooking on the side burner . . .
> This place is cool.


Thanks Doba,

Yeah I been workin on these metal bodies.










... and I guess you really need something to gauge that orange with,
so I parked a red GTX and a orange Charger in here with it.










Still workin on my dirt car there in the background. Maybe a bigger carb will help?


----------



## bobhch

Keeping my eye on you shop builds & now that you have an ORANGE AW Dodge 330 the world as we know it is not safe....build on Bud!

Bob...O-R-A-N-G-E...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

One great looking carb & orange Dodge, the shop is always interesting! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

With the help of Sparky turning wrenches,everything coming out of your shop is cool. Tom


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Work truck*

Thanks guys!

Well, Larry pulled in to show off his new ride for work.
It's not exactly 'new', but it's new for him.


































I did this truck for my friend, Larry, his birthday is Sunday. He works for the Texas DOT.
The light bar behind the cab is temporary because he has a louvered one that will work better.
This was a LifeLike race truck. I painted it white for another project,
but in white, it looked like a work truck, so here you go.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks great Rich! :thumbsup: I'm sure it'll be a hit. Those LL truck bodies are underrated I think.


----------



## Rolls

Cool custom and a GREAT birthday present!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME! You are a good friend!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Larry,

Happy Birthday & enjoy the new truck! :hat:

Bob...Yes Rich this was a very nice build you did for your friend...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool truck build Tex!!! Tracks need more trucks!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Nice job on the truck :thumbsup: and a great birthday gift. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks good Rich, and I'm sure Larry will love it!!! It needs a couple blinkies in that light bar though.. Gotta keep him safe while he's working! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Every slot track needs a work truck or two. That's awesome. 

--rick


----------



## joegri

thats a great gift for a pal. but i see in the background a very cool christine petty racer! that caught my eye!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Just like a city worker. Hanging out in a buddy's shop doing nothing but staying outa sight!!:jest:


----------



## win43

Nice truck. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Your buddy's gonna love it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys.

I printed up some decals for the "Christine" looking 60 Plymouth.


























I like the way this laser printer is working. 
If I could find a little bit better peel & stick decal paper, I would be set.

I feel a "Christine" coming on.


----------



## pshoe64

Try onlinelabels.com for a really thin laser self adhesive mylar. I buy the "wine label" sheet #OL475CL. The work great with the laser and are very thin and clear once pressed on the car. I like the 60 Plymouths, are you casting those?

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

Ok have to ask. Was that a '69 Roadrunner hiding in the back?

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks for the lead on the better paper. I would love to cast these Plymouths.



pshoe64 said:


> Ok have to ask. Was that a '69 Roadrunner hiding in the back?
> -Paul


Yes it is. I'll have to go back in time and dig up the story on how I did this.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*A long time ago...*

This all started early in this thread when Sparky was cutting parts off a Dodge Daytona.









I took a file and sanded off the details and shaped the tail light panel.









A little paint.









Then I added the grill from a Hot Wheels and some filler.









I had to rework the grill and some of the body a bit, but I'm happy with the final product.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*A Petty story.*

Before we go on, let's take a look at the inspiration for this car...

Everyone has probably seen Richard Petty's 68 Road Runner for the 68 Daytona.









I read in one of his biographies, Petty said this was the cheatinest car they ever brought to a track.
You see, in 68, aerodynamics were all the rage. Dodge had brought a fastback Charger in 66 & 67.
For 68, Ford & Mercury were bringing their own fastback models.
What was Plymouth doing? Nothing. So, Petty and his team got creative,
cutting everything out of the car they could, including where rules forbid,
adding weights where they thought it would give advantage, again, without the rules,
and making some aero 'enhancements' to the body. How to slip it by the inspectors?
The Petty crew came up with this... Paint the top black with vinyl textured paint,
the aero theory being that the texture creates a thin disturbance on the top of the car
which is actually slicker than paint. They bought it, and spent more time trying 
to figure out if it was legal or not to allow a vinyl top, than inspecting the car.
The story was even more convincing because the car whistled when it went 
around the track. Even the Petty crew thought this was due to the 'vinyl' top.
The race would tell a different story though. They had cut so much of the bracing
out of the top, at speed it created a gap between the windshield and the trim.
As the race went on, the top started to 'parachute' under the force of the wind.
Petty had to make an extra pit stop for some 200mph tape.
He never made up the lost time, and finished laps down in 8th.

http://www.floridastockcars.com/gal...+wall+during+the+1968+Daytona+500___.jpg.html
http://www.floridastockcars.com/gal...ished+8th+in+the+1968+Daytona+500___.jpg.html

For July, Petty took a different approach, and just tried keeping the car cool.









With more aerodynamic designs coming from Dodge and Ford for 69,
Petty was disappointed with Plymouths all stock 69 body and switched to Ford.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*back to the shop work...*

So, I always wanted a 68/69 Road Runner stock car because that is the only car
I ever saw Petty race live in. Well, I didn't actually see it, mom was pregnant with me.
But, they took plenty of pictures. He had white wheels for this race in SC.
Apparently he toyed with wheel colors that year, black, white, dark blue & Petty blue.
I picked up a autographed RR like this one when we went to Florida in 08.









He ran most of the year with an all blue car. So, I went for that look.
After hours of remodeling the front and back, and adding decals, I came up with this...


























I think it looks okay.


----------



## pshoe64

Most excellent:thumbsup:
It caught my attention sitting on the Tyco chassis.
Love my T-jets, but like the slightly larger scale HO better, even more so with stock cars. Great build and story.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Oh yeah, the Tyco chassis. 
Yeah, ahem, I had to stretch and modify that AFX body by hand to fit on that chassis.


----------



## Super Coupe

That looks great. Are you going to put the 426 C.I. decals on the hood also? Either way,it will still get the job done. Long live "THE KING" >Tom<


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Can't go wrong with Petty Blue :thumbsup:

Long Live *THE KING*


----------



## Rolls

A plethora of performance Plymouths. Very pleasing! Petty Power!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I just can't get over the amount of work you put into that body Rich!! You're love of all things Petty really shows!!!! From cutting the nose and wing off, to stretching the wheelbase to fit on your beloved TYCO, to filling the nose and cleaning it up pretty, to a complete re sculpting of the tail panel.... unfreaking believeable!!!!!  But then I noticed you also redid the back window and regrooved the trunk lines.. And not only filled the indents in the hood and doors, but also added the correct hood bumps. You are truly an artist!!! :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> I just can't get over the amount of work you put into that body Rich!! You're love of all things Petty really shows!!!! From cutting the nose and wing off, to stretching the wheelbase to fit on your beloved TYCO, to filling the nose and cleaning it up pretty, to a complete re sculpting of the tail panel.... unfreaking believeable!!!!!  But then I noticed you also redid the back window and regrooved the trunk lines.. And not only filled the indents in the hood and doors, but also added the correct hood bumps. You are truly an artist!!! :wave:




And I thought you just put stickers on, Doh!!! How did you do the cowl vents Tex??? RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> I think it looks okay.


Looks great Rich!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Is that the diecast Roadrunner that was green?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Umm, yeah. Well, I sculpted it with flour and water. It took a lot of hours to get it to 
cure and fill the cracks and keep the bugs away and... ah well....

Might as well show ya...

This one started out as a diecast body I got from Caveman Enterprises.

























I've never see this year of Road Runner in diecast, not this size.
I had a 65 Galaxie this size, but I lost it. Sure would like to cast both of these.

Oh, and I never did finish that AFX body.


----------



## bobhch

rich,

Richard Petty inspired and Rich built...Sweet!

Bob...I wish I was R$CH...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Get Bruce to cast this body!!!!!!! or anyone!!!!

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Any idea what kind of diecast this is? What brand? I would like to find more.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

It was a Racing Champions brand car -- maybe it was in an Ertl 5-pack -- hard to remember.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Geez guys!!! You take a week off and you're back on page 6!!

Anyways, the weather seems to have straightened out, and I have got to get back to work.
But, this year has been way slower than i expected, so I'm sellin off some scrap to help.










J.D. came down from the local scrap yard to pick up a load. He comes around 
from time to time, but I always hang onto my used parts for a rainy day.
Well. it's been rainin pretty hard round here.

Oh yeah, I found my super macro setting on my big camera.


----------



## bobhch

Rich your shop is a mess...I like em' that way. 

J.D. has a great Dodge scrap pick-er-up-er...it is a mess but, again I like em' that way.

Bob...scrap for sale...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

What's cooking on the Hibatchi???

Oh and I think he's gonna need a bigger truck!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Or he's going to have to make a few more trips!!! LOL What's cookin' Rich? Weenies? :tongue:


----------



## bobhch

Rich,

What Plymouth and Slotcarman are saying is...........Show us your Grill please!! 

Bb...not your teeth...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to see Sparky back, now can you get him to do any work??? Maybe clean a path??? RM


----------



## XracerHO

Like the well used PU & Sparky cleaning up for the spring racing season, nice shiny rims on the Vega. ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, I sold a bunch os stuff off, so tonight I'm havin some steaks and bacon wrapped hot dogs.









Here's a closer look at that Nova we just got in. I been sandin on it.









Here's my work bench, where all the magic happens. Those cars on the wall were works of art.
They just dont make em like that anymore. Dont think they ever will.









Now over here are some other works of art. They still make em like this.









Im sure hoping this one turns out to be a work of art. Just about dun with it.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

LMAO - Outstanding!

Royal Dodge is looking good . . . wonder if Buddy Baker could shake it down for ya?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Lookin' good Rich!! I'll take 2 bacon dogs please... Got any hot sauce? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Looks tasty... where's da suds?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

plymouth71 said:


> Looks tasty... where's da suds?


... in da fridge...


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Lookin' good Rich!! I'll take 2 bacon dogs please... Got any hot sauce? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Just a Steak for me please! 

Bob...PBR me...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

NTxSlotCars said:


> ... in da fridge...


Why are they STILL in the fridge?


----------



## Super Coupe

Take 1 out, pass it around, 98 bottles of sud's in the fridge. Party on Dude's
>Tom<


----------



## pshoe64

Is that the "Magic Fridge" from the Bud commercial?






-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

pshoe64 said:


> Is that the "Magic Fridge" from the Bud commercial?
> 
> Magic Fridge
> 
> -Paul


Paul that is great!!! Don't know how I missed that one.


----------



## kiwidave

#3 car is looking awesome already. Gotta get me some art for the shop!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Wrenches & Wenches!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*3's a winner.*

Well, I got the 3 car done, and its time to load her up.









I hate drivin stuff up on the trailer without a spotter.









I finished out the trim, put the glass back in and put the new wheels on they bought.









It's not too far away, so I wont bother covering it. This is a high class customer,
so I gotta find a shirt. They have a check waiting on me.









When I get back I can start on something else.

dang it, tryin to clean up round here...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sparky wearing a shirt?? Again??? No way!!! LMAO!!!! That charger is killer, by the way!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Nicely done ... I'm sure you'll get a princely Sum from Royal Dodge :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Cool Shop Scenes....I just love it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

plymouth71 said:


> Nicely done ... I'm sure you'll get a princely Sum from Royal Dodge :thumbsup:


Just in time for the wedding!!!


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Just in time for the wedding!!!


Congratulations!   










Great Royal Dodge We're getting married! :woohoo:

Bob...Can't wait to see Sparky in tails...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome job on the Charger! Stag night?


----------



## TBI

NTxSlotCars said:


> Yes, I think Tyco has sold more Corvettes than GM.


Golden!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*A real Royal wedding.*



bobhch said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Royal Dodge We're getting married! :woohoo:
> 
> Bob...Can't wait to see Sparky in tails...zilla


Ahemm..... I was referring to THE royal wedding.
You see, no ones supposed to know, but this car's goin over seas.
After Prince William and Kate get hitched, they need a get away car to leave the cathedral.
After the service, they're gonna tear through the streets of London something like this...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yeah, just pretend the 01 is the Royal Dodge, and the police are the paparazzi.

Kate does kinda have that Daisy Duke thing goin on.


----------



## WesJY

LOL!!! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Nicely done Royal Charger :thumbsup: & like the tires on the stroller.   .RL.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's all starting to make a little more sense now Rich.. _Because_ the little woman _is_ so little, your slot car body stash looks _twice_ it's actual size to her... See.. it's not hoarding...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Chief Auto Parts and 7-11*

Back in the eighties, 7-11 and Chief Auto Parts were part of history when Kow Patty, their driver,
was the first third generation driver to win a Winston cup ra--. er, Nextel Cu---, um Sprint Cup race.
He drove a car like this one to victory, with 7-11 and Chief Auto Parts as his sponsors.









However, I think they had a lot more success with this car....









Robert Glidden drove this car to several victories over a couple of years with Chief Auto.

























Chief Auto was where I had my first job. I'm honored to have these cars in my shop.









Now I gotta figure out how to get em back without anyone findin out.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good Tex!!! Glad to see you going in a straight line!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sparky better watch out!!! Texas Rangers are on his trail!!! And Chuck always get's his man!!


----------



## plymouth71

AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH ! You Beat me to it! I'm just waiting for a car to arrive from GW88(thanks again) to do the exact smae conversion. Looks good Rich!


----------



## roadrner

Is this a sneak peek for that Nova sitting in the background there?  rr


----------



## TBI

Very Cool !!


TBI<----- Big Bob Glidden fan


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool race car! Great pics also.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

plymouth71 said:


> AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH ! You Beat me to it! I'm just waiting for a car to arrive from GW88(thanks again) to do the exact smae conversion. Looks good Rich!


I would still like to see your version.

RR, I may get started on that this weekend.


----------



## XracerHO

Great conversion to the Bob Glidden Ford. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

I love the garage.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks folks!!! @ Underdog Race Shops, we aim to please!!!
or at least finish the race


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Back in bidness!!!*










Well, I couldn't just take those two birds back without some serious cleaning,
and some tuning to get them back running again. When I got back, they were 
so impressed that they gave me the job of keeping up the cars in the museum.
_Actually, that was the deal we worked out or I was gonna get busted for grand theft._

So, they let me finish up some tuning on the Glidden bird, and bring a couple more in...









I have some interior work to do on this one, but , because it's a Mopar, it pretty much runs flawlessly.









This next one's the big project. It was run by..... Ricky.....uhh....Martin?










They told me who it was, but I guess I wasn't listening close enough.
I think the cops may have distracted me. If it was Nascar, they wouldn't 
have to tell me. It had to be before he started his singing career.










Anyways, I got the glass on order, some decals and some interior stuff.
The hood scoop is on backorder for who knows how long.










Thing is, I don't know how long the work load will keep up.
The museum is only so big, and it's not like circle track, 
where you straighten your car out every week.
We'll see what happens.


----------



## WesJY

Yeah!! That firebird ROCKS!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Grand Theft Auto....glad you worked out that deal-e-"o" with the Feds....Wheeew 

Bz


----------



## roadrner

NTS,
Can't wait to see what you do with that Bird! rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, as you can see, I'm still waiting for my hood scoop and glass.
Got the Dodge done, and the Tbird. Still kinda worried bout that glass.
I can't remember which name I told em to put on it, I sure hope I got it right.









I guess I'm gonna check the mounts and u joints on this Nova.
Wow, this is kinda rough. Might have to.... hmmm, wonder who's pullin up?









Can I help you? Oh, I got a shipment! 
Scuse me folks while I back the forklift in here.









I know this thing sounds like a Volkswagon, but it sure is handy.
I got a great deal on it, cuz I just swapped some work for it. Runs great.
Needs an oil change. They told me it needed one when I got it. Here he comes.









Well, I thought that was good enough, but he wants to get it more straighter.
Hmmmm.... here we go. Alright. Nope, gonna straighten it out again.
Oh no, that's way off, no that's not gonna work. And out again.
Alright, that's good, keep it coming. Keep going, aw for cryin out loud.
OKAY POPS, just...., there, that'll work. Just hold it steady. Yes, here we go.









Alright, let's see what we got here.

















Well, this looks bigger than glass, or a hood scoop.


----------



## roadrner

NTS, 
C'mon, open that thing up!  rr


----------



## pshoe64

That is so cool! Now my guys will want one! We don't have a forklift at Shoebox Garage, but we do have a bunch of hernias!

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Alright, that's it. Paper work signed and he's outta here.









It says it's from Hilltop Shops. 
I didn't order anything from them, don't think I left anything when I was there.
Would be nice to work there, but, can't think of what might be in here.
Oh well, nothin to do but open it up.









Oh my, this is unreal!!! I gotta see what all's in here!









Look, here's a note! I'll try and read it to you.








_"Dear Sparky,
We heared you decided to work on straight line stuff and we are proud uf you.
We changed one of are sponsors, so we cain't use these scopes anymore.
Nomanly, we wood sell these off, but heared about yur shipping dilma so hear you go.
We know you will put these to good use. Post pics.
Matt Lockersby."_

Well, this is one heck of a gesture guys. I'll have to get me a phone out here so I can call them and say thanks.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks for the "scoop" Sparky!!! Oh, and your weenies are burnin'!!! :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall

Your shop is very realistic. I always enjoy the back story!


----------



## TBI

That's more scoops than a case of raisin bran!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I would have guessed a "Leg Lamp" in that crate... RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great story line & background detail photos of the shop. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner

What a load! Scoops for everyone. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## plymouth71

That guy from Hilltop... Always surprising people.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I would have guessed a "Leg Lamp" in that crate... RM


"Fra - Gi - Le . . . Ooooo Must be Italian!" :lol:

Good one!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh man, I just love this thread, the pix and the storyline are really cool :thumbsup: I love your diorama of the shop...neat stuff


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've gone back to the beginning a few times now.. Rich's story lines are always good for a laugh!! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

What slotcarman said :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys!! Glad yall are enjoying it!

Well, me and Al went to an auction at the track, even though we heard it 
wasn't that good, just a bunch of junk. We just had to see what it was about.









We were surprised at some of the starting prices.









This was supposed to be an original Dale Earnhardt race car. Really?









Trolling through everything, we were really just lookin for some parts and 
stuff to fix up. Lots of this stuff was off the dirt track, and not from any recent season.









It was cheap enough, just wasn't good enough to do anything with.
All used up. I guess this was supposed to be an El Camino?









I sure miss the _real_ Petty Enterprises. Those days are gone forever.









All in all, I guess the most potential was in this *M* chassis.









I guess we'll load it up.


----------



## plymouth71

Wow that auction was rough.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

plymouth71 said:


> Wow that auction was rough.


Yes it was. Actually, this is a "flea market find" post.
After complaining in chat the other night that I never find anything round here, I feel like I struck gold today.
Four T chassis, Four Tyco chassis, and an M chassis plus some bodies for $6.
I feel like I can now stand tall and tell my flea market story, 
although Rick is still the "King of Finds".


----------



## WesJY

NTxSlotCars said:


> Yes it was. Actually, this is a "flea market find" post.
> After complaining in chat the other night that I never find anything round here, I feel like I struck gold today.
> Four T chassis, Four Tyco chassis, and an M chassis plus some bodies for $6.
> I feel like I can now stand tall and tell my flea market story,
> although Rick is still the "King of Finds".


To me it looks like a good haul! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

You did good for 6 bux!!! Good job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Really like your presentation. Good price for the Flea Market. ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Xx*

Well, I been tryin to clean up round here.
This afternoon some guy walked in and said he was looking for the most interesting shop in the world.









I told him he should try this shop in Tennessee.
He kept goin on about traveling the world and staying thirsty all the time, or something like that.
So, I offered him a beer outta the fridge. He just looked at me.










He started to laugh as my shop began to shake like a storm hit outta nowhere.
Some hot chicks ran in the shop and grabbed him. They all left in a helicopter.

Not sure what all that was about.


----------



## slotcarman12078

:lol:


----------



## win43

WHAT SLOT SAID!!!! :lol::jest::lol:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Looks like he was ready to bite your neck. Did he say "Good Evening"?  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

"So many cars...So little time"

I think you got too much time Tex, jus sayn...!!!  RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

PBR me ASAP! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, while I'm building up the nerve to cut a big hole in this Firebird's hood,
_I told the museum the scoops and glass are on backorder,_ they sent me another present.









Yeah, it's kinda rough. Was some rollover wreck from the 70s. The driver walked away. 
They found it in a barn somewheres in Colorado, and want me to 'restore' it.









Looks like a better get to work.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

How many rollovers there bub? 50??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Keyword here is "Ouch"...RM


----------



## plymouth71

I've got 1000 pc Jigsaw puzzles easier than that. I'm rootin for ya!


----------



## bobhch

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah....are you kidding me?*



plymouth71 said:


> I've got 1000 pc Jigsaw puzzles easier than that. I'm rootin for ya!


No, No, No....don't encourage him. 

This thing has been beat beyond recognition :beatdeadhorse:

Send it to the crusher and make a paper weight out of it. 

Bob...oh sure the paint still looks good...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

NTxSlotCars said:


> .


Was Honda (Darrel) OK, not seriously injured??? RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Was Honda (Darrel) OK, not seriously injured??? RM


He walked away, but he swished the body up real good.


----------



## slotcarman12078

:lol: :woohoo:


----------



## plymouth71

Swished? Nah, a little bit of touchup paint and a new body it'll be as good as new


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Today a guy came in the shop lookin for scrap I guess. I told him I already made my scrap run.
He kept on talking mostly in gibberish so I just said yeah, uh huh so he would leave.









Well, the next thing yo know, all his friends are diggin through everything!









I had to do something. Had to put and end to that.
"Now yall put everything down!!! And Git away from my tool box!!!"









That's it, now yall just head on out the door!!!









He said it was all a misunderstanding, and they had some parts I might be interested in.









He left his card in case I ever needed anything.


----------



## bobhch

Fletcher and I are cracking up...pretty funny stuff...ahhahahahahah

Jawas rumaging around your shop...ahhahhahahah]

Bob...get out now...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Jawas... maybe... Were they singing the "dink dink" song as they were carrying your stuff out, Rich? There could be spaceballs, lurking around the D/FW area!!


----------



## WesJY

LMAO!!!!! oh man... :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That'll buff right out.


----------



## pshoe64

Regarding the T-Bird...I think you gotta scratch in one of your dents!
Now that's a challenge!

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

Be safe Sparky!! Bad storms rolling through NTx NOW!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, I'm finally getting a phone installed!!!



















UUhhhhh, not real sure how this is gonna turn out. :drunk:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------



## roadrner

Yeah, I hear you, not sure my ***. Another great one on the way! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

Look he is cooking again....BBQ Ribs?

Bob...Don't call me, I'll call you...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Opening soon...*


----------



## plymouth71

What? did he miss, strike a supporting post, knock down the whole building and Sparky got a new building in the lawsuit? Does Sparky Get a t-shirt too?


----------



## XracerHO

Very elaborate & elegant doors, will tune in for the Grand Opening! ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Been workin hard tryin to get this bird lined up and back together...


















Looks kinda hopeless at this point, but I'll keep at it.
_Freakin sales guy calls everytime I get started on it..._


----------



## pshoe64

NTxSlotCars said:


>


Those doors look like they are designed to protect some wicked cool stuff! Can't wait for the premiere!

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

That almost looks Zillaesque.. Sparky hiring a few zombies???


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> That almost looks Zillaesque.. Sparky hiring a few zombies???


KING KONG!!!!!! Maybe we'll see Sparky's girlfriend tied up eh? hee hee.. 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys...
Planting trees outside the shop today.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Coming soon, to UnderDog.*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ahhh, the forgotten Shadow...RM


----------



## plymouth71

*AL!* Looks like new Binford TooOOllls!!!


----------



## torredcuda

As a newb here I`m loving these "shop" threads-cool stuff!


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> KING KONG!!!!!! Maybe we'll see Sparky's girlfriend tied up eh? hee hee..
> 
> Wes


WOW! My brain just went into King Kong mode...that happens to me now and then. Those doors look awfully strong and Sturdy.

Bob...she will make a great sacrificial offering indeed...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Grand opening, well, maybe tomorrow.*

Hey folks, it's finally here, and I'm glad to be a part of helpin out.










Al has decided to open up his own shop here in town. You see, with gas prices
where they are, most folks round here are haulin stuff on there own, and that's
cut into his bottom dollar. He picked up this place for a song, because its so old, 
and maybe because of the location. It was built a long time ago in an era
that's now far away. Back in the 30's this was a cool eating joint with a speak 
easy in the back. It's been vacant long before the crash of 08, but I think it 
cleaned up nicely. I'll be helping Al out from time to time over here if he gets busy.

First up is a Outlaw sprint car project. He's building a spare for some no name
kid new on the circuit. He's some local with virtually no race history, but he's
got one heck of a sponsor. Al knows his dad and is finishing up this car while 
they are on the road.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Me's likin' this new turn in the road....as well as likin' things from the past made new again :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the developing story of Al's Shop; nice to see AL opening his own shop. ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Al's already getting some business from outta town.










Not sure what this is all about.


----------



## 22tall

Nifty shop you got going there. Let us know how that land speeder is with womp rat hunting.


----------



## plymouth71

LoL, great idea Rich!


----------



## bobhch

*Love, Love, Love it...You Rebel*

WOW-ZERZ!!....beep, beep, beep!!!

Hole-ey Mac-a-roni with a side of Spa-moni :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Rich this may be my favorite build of yours EVER!!!!!!!!

STAR WARS FOREVER

STAR WARS FOREVER

STAR WARS FOREVER

STAR WARS FOREVER

STAR WARS FOREVER

STAR WARS FOREVER

Bob..."U" "R" the Jedi Master of slot cars...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks Guys!!!!

Al was aligning and testing the gun sites last night while the farwerks were goin off!


----------



## slotto

cool space ship


----------



## Bill Hall

:devil: Uh....Rich?

The wing is in the wrong place...?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It's 140˚ in the shop during the day.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

140º is the summer daytime temp of my attic.... Man thats waaaay too hot, and I'm sometimes afraid plastic stuff in my attic will melt !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good time to paint Tex, get that baked on finish...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Maybe try a couple of blocks of dry ice?? If it don't cool it down some, at least you'll have that cool creeping fog effect.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Woodland-Sc...054416?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item45fb220610


----------



## plymouth71

Hope Sparky's ok. Haven't heard from him in a while. At least we know with a stocked fridge he should have stayed hydrated enough in that garage!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

BBBBZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz tap tap tap..... bbzzzzzzzzzzzz tap tap

BBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ tap tap tap....... tap tap


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Busy bees hard at work ?


----------



## Super Coupe

Seems like Sparky is welding up another cool vehicle of some sort.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Or aslleep and just dreaming. He needs to wake up and get busy, jus sayn...RM


----------



## alpink

cutting, welding, hammering, cutting, hammering welding, ad infinitum


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, I have most of the pics reposted from the beginning through about page 7.
Only 22 more pages to go. 

It all started here...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=227439


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Killer!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I made it to page 25. 
If you ever quoted me with a pic, feel free to go back and update the pic in your post.

Thanks guys.


----------



## plymouth71

Darn I was hoping for some new stuff!!! Wink Wink, Nudge Nudge Know what I mean ???


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Oh, it's coming. I got some new stuff I'm workin on.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

NTxSlotCars said:


> Oh, it's coming. I got some new stuff I'm workin on.


Great, thought maybe Sparky was on lay off status...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Completed the operation this morning. Reposted pics throughout the thread. 

Enjoy...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

:thumbsup:

:woohoo:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Can't find my dang saw...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I can believe that!!!  RM


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Can't find my dang saw...


I see you have GAS though...Phttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt :freak:

Bob...Fill her up please...zilla


----------



## jobobvideo

though you might get a kick out of this...let me know


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Wow that's _*REALLY COOL!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:*_


----------



## NTxSlotCars

WOW, this is WAY cool!!!!!

KILLER!!!!!!

It's the most interesting drawing I've seen in years!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Al started the feature from the pole again Saturday night. No ones close to him in the points this year.


----------



## WesJY

WOW! it's first time i ever seen a drawing related to TYCO!!!!! SWEET!!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking lineup Tex...turn em loose!!! RM


----------



## jobobvideo

NTxSlotCars,
Thanks, just a little doodle...been too cold in the cave so I thought I spend some time sketching got few others in the works...anyhow...If you'd like the original (it's just pencil on copy paper), PM you address and I'll send it your way.
Bryan

P.S. NICE line up!!! Love the bleacher shot!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

jobobvideo said:


> though you might get a kick out of this...let me know


Wish I could doodle like that!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Always liked the "Cartoon" type racing stuff and airbrush artists...RM


----------



## plymouth71

umm.. is that a TCR car? I don't see a guide pin...


----------



## jobobvideo

Look right below the license plate, it's in front of the header. I should of shaded better or changed the angle...didn't mean to hijack the thread...now back to the "Under Dog Race shop" show


----------



## NTxSlotCars

jobobvideo said:


> though you might get a kick out of this...let me know


No prob JoBob!!!
Like a true Tyco (pre-Mattel), it drives straight and has enough power to
lift the front out of the slot. Slot???? Who needs a slot???


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Ya'll remember when I's doin work for that Porsha team?








We ended kinda crossways, but I guess time, and good work heals all wounds.
I never could understand them guys, half the stuff they were jabberin.
All that 'oversteer' and 'understeer' sounded like driver error to me.
So they went all high tech and trained a couple of guys to talk better to me.
They got some program to help em do it, something like... _RosaStone ******* edition_.
I think that's what they called it. Anyways, it kinda smoothed out our communication.

Well, they brought me five bodies to strip and paint. They bring the chassis later.
These cars are getting harder to find, so they gotta find NOS or used to build cars with.
You run into that often with vintage racing.









Funny thing is, they are different colors underneath.









If I get to keep one, this will be it. Not sure what I'm gonna paint it.









I'm still workin on some dirt stuff to. _Haven't figured out this dang Tbird yet._


----------



## ParkRNDL

that Thunderbird... ouch. :freak:

but those Porsches ought to be an interesting project... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## XracerHO

Excellent job on the Gulf Porsches & really like the #24 in the background plus the shop patina!! :thumbsup: . Sparky breaks me up "RosaStone ******* edition" lol    ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yea!!! Sparky's back!!! :woohoo: I would check the rarity of that black one before you "wing it", Rich!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good to see ya back Sparky!!! Yea, I'd hold on to the black one...Maybe you can redo the No. 20 Bird instead, maybe... RM


----------



## bobhch

Porsche....:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...have fun with them...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

XracerHO said:


> Excellent job on the Gulf Porsches & really like the #24 in the background plus the shop patina!! :thumbsup:


Thanks XO!!

This car was built by a fellow dirt racer. He did a great job.










It's here for me to figure out an electrical problem on it.










_Not a lot of dents on it because it stays out front_


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Be sure and check the brake fluid!!! RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Nice Pinto*

I was gonna comment on this car in the background, but forgot.... Is that one of the old Tyco Super Pinto Bodies- with a modified nose ?


NTxSlotCars said:


> Thanks XO!!
> 
> This car was built by a fellow dirt racer. He did a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's here for me to figure out an electrical problem on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Not a lot of dents on it because it stays out front_


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I was gonna comment on this car in the background, but forgot.... Is that one of the old Tyco Super Pinto Bodies- with a modified nose ?


Yes it is.... I think.
I would like to have one in original form for drag racing.


----------



## TBI

I don't think the super pinto had that long of a beak, looks more like the pinto funnycar body to me?


----------



## TBI




----------



## NTxSlotCars

TBI, (TMI?), TBI,

You are correct on that, thanks for posting!
So I stand corrected, I would like one of each.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

They dropped off the chassis today. Least I can push em around now.










Now I can bring in the others leaned up against the side of the shop.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Tyco Pinto FC's*



TBI said:


>


My Bad- lol....I knew it was one of them dang Tyco's  BTW, it's kinda unique, that Tyco went to the expense of creating two different body molds, to represent two dif Pinto Funny Car body styles..... as you'd never see that happening today -with a slot car maker.


----------



## gopher

great shop


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks Gopher!!!

Welcome to HobbyTalk!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I finally got the bumpers on the Tbird. It's nice to work on some American metal.
It still needs alot of body work, but it's slowly coming along.









Geeez, fiberglass, turbos, electronic sensors.... What the heck have I got myself into....










Well, these German guys are tryin to be nice. They brought me some weird hot dogs,
and some sort of rotten cabbage I about threw up, but things are goin good. 
They communicate alot better. Except that one guy that always laughs and 
slaps me on the back talkin bout southern engineering.


----------



## bobhch

Bob...I see race cars...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Hurry UP and finish that car!!! just kidding! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

These guys ship stuff direct from Germany every other day. I'm runnin out of places to
put em. I guess they figure I'm using all these parts. Maybe I should?










Thing is, I been subbing out all the work I can, like the paint jobs.










Which can lead to extra problems. This doesn't look like Gulf blue to me. I sent the 
shop the paint that I was sent, and they swear they used what I sent.
Hope this turns out alright. Don't tell anybody I told you.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*The Nascar bug.*

Sure is good to see a Petty blue 43 on the high banks of Daytona again.

I had to pull out some other stuff I been workin on and show ya.
This was the car I won my first championship with back in 92. It was a 
'box stock' Tyco Nascar class. Everyone called me a fool for running this 
body with a stock Tyco controller, but I took the championship anyways.
The car is really well balanced, and handles way better than you would think.










So, last year when we were running a 'box stock' (_and I use that term very
loosely_) Tyco class, I thought I might use a current body like everyone else.
But, you see some things happen, and you realize everything aint what it 
appears. So, I pulled out ol champ and gave em a run for their money.
They laughed when I put that car on the track, said I wouldnt crack the 
top ten. Well, I didnt win, but I grabbed second place, knocking some 
contenders down the ladder a bit. Then, the cryin started. 'Hey, you can't 
run a narrow chassis!!!' What? This is box stock.(_unlike yours_) 'Well, this
is a pan chassis class, you can't run that car no more.' *OK*

So, I figured with all the hackin and slicin and dicin they've done on their 
bodies, I could modify one of these to fit on a Pan chassis.










You can see, I've taken the side pipes off and radiused the wheel wells up
to the top of the fenders. I have the rocker panels dropped right down onto
the chassis.










You can see from the front how much lower it is than the stock version.
Maybe I can make em cry again...


----------



## ParkRNDL

i LOVE these bodies. watching closely. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Great Idea Rich :thumbsup: and an awesome body style to be using- Kudos !


----------



## XracerHO

Looks "Meaner" with a lower stance which will give it a lower centre of gravity!! You will only see the competiton in the rear view mirror, now. Always like the actual slot car touches in the shop photos like the gear at Sperky's foot. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, Sparky is one busy dude now!! Did he have any luck with them Porsches? I don't see 'em in the shop..


----------



## joegri

*cool racin body*

man i like that old time racer! hiding a brute under the skin.go get em rich love to hear grown men cry!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks great! Sparky knows how to slam 'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys,
I'm also working one this original version Tyco Charger, by Dodge.


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CHARGER!!!!

Wes


----------



## pshoe64

I always liked how the rear tires tucked up inside the wheel wells on the Tyco Charger. Nice billboard sized rear quarters to put sponsor logos on too. One of their best, that's for sure. Of course being a Dodge boosts it up to the top anyways....

-Paul


----------



## jobobvideo

what shoe said and...Now your working on my two favorite Tyco bodies!!! can't wait to see them finished


----------



## bobhch

Nice slice n dice work to get a Pan chassis race body!

Love the Yellow bodies. Gulf Yellow...ahhahaha

That Charger body looks like you will be having some fun Phsssssssssst & racing when it gets done!!

Bob...always enjoy a Sparky Shop update...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Any news Sparky?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, I went to the flea market this weekend hopin to score on some stuff like Rick always does.
I ran across this ole Firebird, by Matchbox. The reason it caught my eye was cuz it was NOT a 76-77.









I immediately thought of Rick conversion on an AW TA, and thought this one might work for the earlier model.


















As you can see, the wheelbase is spot on with a Tyco long wheelbase.










Al climbed up in the rafters to get a good overhead shot.
You can see, the body is wide enough for the Tyco pan chassis.










I sent it out to have it analyzed, see if it would make a good resin.


----------



## plymouth71

I thought the body proportions were off a little, so I just added the front clip to a tyco...






































Haven't finished it, just got too busy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice 71!!! I was thinkin that direction for a backup plan. Nice to see your progress on it.
Mounts and all would be way easier to do it the way you have. Got any more of those noses?


There you go Rick.


----------



## plymouth71

I'll have to check. I used Silly putty to make the mold. quick & easy, and recyclable ! Lemme look...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

plymouth71 said:


> I'll have to check. I used Silly putty to make the mold. quick & easy, and recyclable ! Lemme look...


How does that silly putty work for you??? Do you have to use any mold release?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I'm also doing some resto work on these two Hardees variations.


----------



## plymouth71

No mold release required. I usually put the putty into something to help keep its shape when the molded item is removed, like a large bottle cap. let the item sit in the putty for a while as the putty will settle into all the nooks and crannies naturally.


----------



## ilan benita

Very nice diorama.:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Great looking Firebird! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Al's already getting some business from outta town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what this is all about.


Our Daughter Bree gets the mail and told me I had a package today?  ...from TEXAS










Thank you Rich this is Super Cool Dude!!
What a total suprise! I've been stressed out with real life stuff lately and this just took the edge off. 

Rich's note said that he didn't have a chassis for this ( old school G-Plus type )
I dug up my last one and slammed some white front rims on it with some Wizard's on the rear....this thing should fly.

Man I need to get my track set up soon.

Thanks again Bud,

Bob...race it I will...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice Zilla. May the force be with you. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That is way awesome! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

I agree Doba it is very Cool. I love this hobby. The suprises that pop up like this always bring a smile to my face. 

btw Rich, I couldn't find a casting, but I will try to find the car in my sons hotwheels collection and cast one for you. It could take a while, He's got ALOT of cars.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

bobhch said:


> Our Daughter Bree gets the mail and told me I had a package today?  ...from TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Rich this is Super Cool Dude!!
> What a total suprise! I've been stressed out with real life stuff lately and this just took the edge off.
> 
> Rich's note said that he didn't have a chassis for this ( old school G-Plus type )
> I dug up my last one and slammed some white front rims on it with some Wizard's on the rear....this thing should fly.
> 
> Man I need to get my track set up soon.
> 
> Thanks again Bud,
> 
> Bob...race it I will...zilla


That was a total Zilla build from the git go. I just can't get over how low 
and mean that body looks on a Gplus chassis. It's got my gears turnin.
Glad you like it Bob!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

plymouth71 said:


> btw Rich, I couldn't find a casting, but I will try to find the car in my sons hotwheels collection and cast one for you. It could take a while, He's got ALOT of cars.


Oh, don't go threw any trouble for me. When I get mine back I'll do a hot glue 
cast of it and try some things out on it. I just thought it might be something
different.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------



## slotbubba

Hey...where does R2D2 sit in that bad boy?

"Luke....use the force in turn 1"


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Bump...

... just to make it easier for me to find again.


----------



## win43

bobhch said:


> Our Daughter Bree gets the mail and told me I had a package today?  ...from TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this thing should fly.


Fly huh ??????? :roll:OTFLMAO


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, Sparky's back from his South American tour..... _Sheeeesh that was a long drive..._

I'm gonna jump right into a dirt car build for a buddy of mine's grandson.
They got this Mustang that's seen some roll over action...










I beat it out best I could and slopped some bondo on it...










I shot it black and am letting it cure for the next layer of color.










The top didn't turn out as well as I hoped, but knowing this kid, it may not be the last time its on its top!!!
At this point, I'm ready to put some 3s on it and let it go...
_...but I know Dale would never set foot inside a Ford. He was Chevy all the way._


----------



## WesJY

looking good!

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Dale in a Ford*



NTxSlotCars said:


> At this point, I'm ready to put some 3s on it and let it go...
> _...*but I know Dale would never set foot inside a Ford. He was Chevy all the way*._


Ummm....I think Dale Sr. once drove a Pink '56 *Ford *Dirttracker, it was his FIRST Race Car !? As I almost bought the 1/24 scale Diecast model of it about a decade ago..... 
Dale's FIRST RIDE


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Yeah he scrounged rides wherever he could like any up & comer. Ran a Ford Torino & Dodge Charger in Cup also, and later went to Bud Moore's Fords before settling in at RCR and landing Goodwrench after a couple years.

I got a few of those 'stangs laying around too in various stages of rebuild - fun & cheap.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I woulda thought Sparky would have brought a sun tan back with him!! :lol:

Shop is looking grungier than ever Rich!! Great job decorating!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Welcome back Sparky. Looks like he hasn't lost his touch on fixing things up.
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Say it isn't so guys...
That's just so wrong, I wouldn't ave thoughtofit.
You guys are killin me. Dale WAS Goodwrench.


----------



## JordanZ870

NTxSlotCars said:


> Say it isn't so guys...
> That's just so wrong, I wouldn't ave thoughtofit.
> You guys are killin me. Dale WAS Goodwrench.


yeah, but look at it this way:

If you gonna drive a Pink car, ya must be a tough S.O. B, yeah?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

joez870 said:


> yeah, but look at it this way:
> 
> If you gonna drive a Pink car, ya must be a tough S.O. B, yeah?


I guess it's less permanent than being named Sue.


----------



## bobhch

joez870 said:


> yeah, but look at it this way:
> 
> If you gonna drive a Pink car, ya must be a tough S.O. B, yeah?


I have never driven a 1/1 scale Pink car. That is just because it is wrong. :lol:

The Sponsor could be "Sue's Nails & Curly Q Hair Salon". he was a girly boy.  hahahahahahaha

Bob...at least the rims weren't painted Pink...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

I would drive this car in a heartbeat. 426 Hemi under this Cuda's hood Bob. 1 of 2 Pink Hemicuda's... Take a stab at its value...


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> I would drive this car in a heartbeat. 426 Hemi under this Cuda's hood Bob. 1 of 2 Pink Hemicuda's... Take a stab at its value...


You got me plymouth...this is a Rare exception.

Bob...I would drive a Pink 57 Caddy in a Heartbeat (Chevy) now that I think of it...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I guess these would be other exceptions...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well I got the colors on and the decals & numbers. I hope they like it.










Kinda looks like a Frog from the front...










I'll turn it around so you can see what all the other racers see...


----------



## Bubba 123

plymouth71 said:


> I would drive this car in a heartbeat. 426 Hemi under this Cuda's hood Bob. 1 of 2 Pink Hemicuda's... Take a stab at its value...


$85,000

am i close 2 the down-payment????? 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> Well I got the colors on and the decals & numbers. I hope they like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll turn it around so you can see what all the other racers see...


Very cool - reminds me of my mechanic's race car back home in Brewtown:









:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It's actually a friends race car that I tried to recreate in HO scale.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Whoa Tex ! ....that 'stang is really sweet, both your model and the 1:1 version :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Take my license & all that jive...I can't drive 155...

Great remake Frog Racing Mustang in ho scale!! :thumbsup:

Bob...grib it...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Sparky did a good job on the Stang & the 1:1 version is ready for some serious racing. PS Always like the shop background. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Darn good replicating job Rich!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sparky is looking good with the Stang...Like that silver and black with a touch of green... If it had only been a Camaro, lol...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Mac & Johnny are goin deer huntin'...................IN JULY!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Tjet Racer*

We've been runnin a Trans Am series all across this great state.
I've been bummin a ride the last three races. I've finally built my own.

But it's not ths one....










It's this one...










They let us do a few things to them. Lemme turn em around and see if you can se a difference.










I hope to beat them lyin cheatin b'tards tomorrow!!!


----------



## tjd241

*Nice and low Rich...*

Looks like Sparky did his homework and exploited every possible advantage. You should be able to take the boys to school with that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

the brass wheels all around are special. 
did you remember to put a brass tube on the front axle between the chassis frame?
?


----------



## SplitPoster

Am liking your Trans Am racer a lot. So low I wonder if the competition will know what passed 'em?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Open up those head lights and let a little more air in there to keep the chassis cool!! Great looking TA racer Rich!! Good luck!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

*go get em tex !!!!*

that is loww for sure. i,m liken the rims too. im, sure you have it tuned pretty good , but go back and check everything from a to z that will ensure that you will have a podium car!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool - looks ready for business! Make sure to thin out that AW glass too if the cheatin' rulemakers let ya. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

NTxSlotCars said:


>


I'm impressed Tex!!! Sparky did a great job lowering that bad boy. Speaking of being impressed... just by looking at that trailer ball, I'm scared to see the size of the trailer...... RM


----------



## sethndaddy

Sparky needs to get a shirt on and clean up that damn floor already.


----------



## joegri

*howd ya do?*

i keep checkin back for some results of the up comming race. tex please post back of how that scrappin camaro did please!! that car is so unasuming ya know it goes!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Goin deer huntin' - Texas style!   Really like the Bronco & background equipment. Great low stance on the Camaro, should be very competitive. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

I dunno.....

Wicked Mean & Nasty spring to mind every time I come back 
for another look-see! :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

The deer hunter's Bronco is awesome...wait....are those banjos I hear playing??? Oh! those are playing outside MY door! The T/A Camaro is sitting pretty. That's a good low stance on the nose. Bet it handles like a dream.

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

Deer...look out!!

Number 2 jumps into the lead................zoom baby zoom!!

Race it....yes you will!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...look a real race car...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I been tryin to clean stuff up round here...










... ben kinda ruff after "_the crash_" at last months races...


----------



## copperhead71

Nice picture of your shop:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

If that shop gets cleaned up, I'd say Sparky found him another job... Jus messing with ya Tex, as that is a reality looking shop :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Gods, you sure that wasn't a car bomb.....or several?

In truth, my 1:1 garage doesn't look that much different!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, it wasn't exactly a car bomb, but might have been just as bad.
Last months race was going pretty good, I was hanging in there, but there was this one 
corner I just couldn't get through like the others could. I tried just hanging on to the
leader as he went by, but that was a big mistake. I skid off the overpass and bounced
over the guard rail into the valley below. Good thing the roll cage held up. I have an old
Lincoln welder I wouldn't trade for anything. Funny thing was, I know what I saw, the 
doc said I was just hiloosanagin, but, I'm tellin ya I saw it....

There was this giant that was grabbin for me as I was going over the rail.

Good thing he missed. Anyways, I got outta the hospital last week, and all this junk is
bothering me for some reason. Maybe I'll have it cleaned up soon.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Jeez, I hope Sparky gets patched up soon!! Rough way to end the season!!


----------



## roadrner

Shop looks busy. Where did you get the Monte Carlo SS Stocker body from? rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sparky's shop looks like my desk most days lol :tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy

NTxSlotCars said:


> And now times are so tough a few guys quit the shop so I took up Cow Inseminating. Don't think I'll do this too long.


----------



## bobhch

:lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

EEEwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!! That's GROSS Ed!
Well, I couldnt fabricate bandages that small so I had to use liquid paper.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

roadrner said:


> Shop looks busy. Where did you get the Monte Carlo SS Stocker body from? rr


It's a resin I bought at Neil's Wheels years ago. Not sure who did it.










Can't find the glass anywhere, the side window is different from the Buick.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Every once in a while I just have to look back thru this shop :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

same with me doba. i check to see what happened to the skinney tire camaro
that was being raced. that thing pushed me to make a skinney tire tjet that actually got around the trak pretty good. thanx for the inspireation!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That Camaro got stomped into the ground. (figuratively) Some guys came down from up north and handed us our arses on a platter. Good racers, and great cars. They outclassed anything we had down here. The tjet is a sideshow for me. I was there for the MegaG F1 cars. I had built a new car and was gonna place good in that race, but found out that the 'stock' class had deviated off coarse, and with only two more races to go, and the F1 class being everyone else's sideshow, proper enforcement was not going to be carried out. That, and other life issues just took the wind outta my sails and I didn't show up for the last two races. There have been some adjustments to the rules for the F1 class this year. Namely, slip on silicones, independent fronts, and aftermarket neo traction magnets will be allowed. There rest of the rules, including body damage and tire sizes still apply. Hopefully, folks will stay closer to the rules this year. Then I can take my little Camaro and run in that other class and hopefully stay out of the way.


----------



## joegri

*back to the drawing board*

sorry to hear bout the spankin however, you can go back and start again!!
i say turn sparky loose on the tool box and let him wrench up a new skinney
after lookin at the shop/clean-up that nova could be a contender! as for the f-1 cars i dont know anything about them but they look fun. so go ahead and make something that will contend! you got that in ya.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks Joe,
We're gonna do a little tuning this weekend...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Didnt do too bad in the F1 class at the first race. Camaro was way off pace.
Did some work on them this past weekend. Next race is up March 16th at our home track.

Dang I miss doing customs. Hope to get back to it, just been too dang busy...


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, the season is winding down and the Outlaws are coming to Devils Bowl near Dallas.
> So I brought out my sprinter to see if I could enter it on this stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :hat:


rich,

I hope you get more time to build soon too...

Eye like your Blue Customs!!

Did you ever try selling this thing for some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$?

Bob...Your Sprint Car Customs are Cool Lookers!!...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks Bob!

Still short on time but got to pilfer while the kid slept this afternoon.
I have accumulated a number of JPS Gplus cars...









I took the one with the worst decals, cleaned it up and applied some random decals...









I couldn't find any Canadian decals. 
They were all destroyed after the last winter Olympics hockey tournament.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, not exactly random. It was as close as I could get to this...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great copy! So many more cool teams back then :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

NTxSlotCars said:


> I took the one with the worst decals, cleaned it up and applied some random decals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find any Canadian decals.
> They were all destroyed after the last winter Olympics hockey tournament.


Really nice job on this car :thumbsup: And I love the backdrop how it blends right into your 3D model making a Great Diorama Pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Super G Man

Great looking F-1 machine! If I'm not mistaken, I think Bobby Rahal drove for WW when he ventured into F-1. When I hit the powerball and fund my midget and sprint car teams they will all be black and gold.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys!

I'm hoping Sparky will be back to work this weekend.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sparky's cleanin shop today. Race season's already upon us...


----------



## pshoe64

Sparky's got some work ahead of him. Took me a minute to find him. Kinda like a "Where's Waldo" with a slot garage! 

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Tryin to figure this dragster out...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Test


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'd suggesst more testing...RM


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Thanks Bob!
> 
> Still short on time but got to pilfer while the kid slept this afternoon.
> I have accumulated a number of JPS Gplus cars...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the one with the worst decals, cleaned it up and applied some random decals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find any Canadian decals.
> They were all destroyed after the last winter Olympics hockey tournament.


Very nice #20 car man!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sparks been workin on some difrint stuff....








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Geez ! 1/24 Scale Drag Racing Now ! ...nice choice in body, I always liked the Coronet/Superbee Mopars :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Looks like a Winner to me...Vroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom!!

Bob...weeeiner, weeeiner Chicken Dinner...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man...How can Sparky reach the door handles, let alone open the door??? Sweet Coronet Rich! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

NTxSlotCars said:


> It's 140˚ in the shop during the day.


Not anymore! 
Since we installed that ridge vent last year, the summer heat has taken less of a toll on my house, and my wallet.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It's almost too real. I don't feel like cleaning this up either....


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Fresh from the paint booth...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Added some window trim...


----------



## win43

Looking good Rich.


----------



## bobhch

Coooooooooooooooool Gold!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Added some details...


----------



## XracerHO

Cars look Great with the finishing details & glad to see Underdog Race Shop posting again! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wow!!! It's been almost 2 years...You need to hire some help for Sparky!!!
Glad to see ya posting again Tex... 
Sparky may be slow, but he does good work...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Excellent!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Had a mishap this past holiday. Got pushed into the wall and bounced back out into traffic. It was rainin so hard when I got back I jist drove the trailer in here and left it. Not a good deal. Popped my shoulder back in place, taped my knee up, a few days rest and I'm ready to roll. Al's here to help me get the car back together for tomorrows race...

~ Sparky


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Snapped a couple more pics of the damage. Looks like we'll be working well into the night on this one...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It sure was a hard lick. I gotta go to the dentist this week. Me an Al are discussin our strategy, whats the best way to do it and what not. As soon as the second round of steaks come off the grill, we're gonna get right after it...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It would barely roll. I had to git my forklift out to hold her while Al pulls the trailer out from under her...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I dont know guys... yall may be right bout this un...

You know, its not that it CAINT be fixed, its jist...
Well, EVERYTHING needs fixin... I just dont know...
I may have to park this one...


----------



## alpink

it's just a scratch


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just park it out back... in the "yard of fame"...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Just park it out back... in the "yard of fame"...RM


That aint no lie...:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Cool storyline, glad to see Sparky back racing & he can fix that scratch but maybe it's time for a new car! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I forgot to add a pic of the crash scene. Its been ruled a "racin incident". Whatta load a bunk...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, I wound up parkin this one for good. I'm on the lookout for a new ride. Word is, there's an old man who retired a few years back and he might be willing to let go of some of his asphalt stuff. I'm gonna go talk to him with a little cash. Hope it goes well...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, I finally got to talk to the old man. He's Mopar all the way. He used to race in this series, on this track. Years ago, in his mid 70s, he finally decided to retire. He let go of one of the cars he used to run to help me out. I also was interested in this car. I thought it was an old Challenger til I got it loaded up. He called it a Jayven, or something like that. He also kept talking about Havoline for some reason. Said it was runnin when he parked it. It looked too cool to let it set there and rust away... as if I needed another project...

















I might have to clean it up a bit. It's missin all kinds of parts...


----------



## XracerHO

Really like how you *"dusted"* the body! :laugh: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ya gonna need a big grinder... maybe some Fix-A-Scratch...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

The old car cleaned up pretty good...










Pretty tough competition. It didnt run as good as it looks. Still got some bugs to comb out...


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER

* Hi NTxSlotCars , I really like your shop and Hilltops and all the other shops out there in slot car land.
I see you used the diorama from American Graffiti Diorama Mechanic's Shop Garage 1:64
& LOWRIDER HOMIES GARAGE 1/64 SCALE MINI DIORAMA "WEEKEND MECHANIC"#2 
I would like to use them diorama part's for my shop but on the Bay there like $70.oo for each one. *


----------



## NTxSlotCars

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> * Hi NTxSlotCars , I really like your shop and Hilltops and all the other shops out there in slot car land.
> I would like to use them diorama part's for my shop but on the Bay there like $70.oo for each one. *


Thanks, and WOW, I didnt know they had gone so high!!! I got mine back when Walmart was selling them for $7. There are some other options from Greenlight for way less than that.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Didn't even know those were out there...guess I need to get out more!!! Those are too cool!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Just picked me up a new dirt tracker...


----------



## XracerHO

Looking forward to see Sparky's Nova build. ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Been workin some late nights getting this one ready...


https://z-1-scontent-dft4-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/fr/cp0/e15/q65/13691136_1202838723073217_1684814826752530551_o.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Late nights, hard work ='s :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## alpink

looks ready for the track
love your shop


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well I finally got er finishd up...

























Already had to put a new starter on it. Gotta get a battery for it now. This heat is a killer...


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> looks ready for the track
> love your shop


Hey-A!! 
I'm w/ "Al", on your shop !! :wink2:

"Earl's Midnight Auto" 2-bay shop @ "Bubba O'Reilly's Texaco"..
still needs its "Interior" build.. 
Should come in after I finish the diorama's "Land-Scaping".. 
"Grass/Scrubs", and a couple of "Trees"..
on "Me" next-trip to; "Snobby-Lobby" LOL!! :grin2:

Bubba 123 >


----------



## NTxSlotCars

So sad, most everything is gone...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

That's to bad. Are you talking about your personal collection?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

All the pics and links...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

The links are still there but they indicate they are broken. Are you still using the same web host site?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

The ones linked to Myspace have been there since 08. Not sure if they are still there, trying to find out.
The photobucket stuff, not sure.
The facebook stuff, it changes without notice.
I was hoping the Myspace stuff would still be up...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Photobucket has blocked and then put a large watermark across the images stored there that people have paid them to maintain. If you didnt pay or transfer the images the links to them were broken.

Other sites have just shut down. I think myspace is still there but I dont know about their content terms.

If you didnt upload your images to hobbytalk directly there is nothing we can do to retrieve those images hosted at other sites - sorry.

If you still have them though stored locally - you can add them back, but our system limits you to only edit 10 posts within a 7 day time frame.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Trying to get this place cleaned up, to start building again... long way to go.


----------



## XracerHO

Glad to see Sparky back in the garage!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Call Hoarders haha


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Merry Christmas from all the guys here at Underdog!!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Merry Christmas! Which corner of the shop was the tree in? 🤙


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Wow, who knew they went up that much. I got a few at retail way back when, and a few off feeBay. All dismantled now and the various bits are in a cigar box for the always postponed "shop building." LOL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hoping to get the shop back online soon!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Texas is froze over, all the way down to the coast.
Just tryin ta stay warm...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

been seeing Texas on the news......hard to understand...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Our electrical system is not required to be winterized - generation plants or transmission lines. I think it will be in the future.









How Big Is Texas, Compared With Other Land Masses?


The fun-to-say MAPfrappe app lets you cut out Texas and paste it elsewhere.




www.texasmonthly.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> been seeing Texas on the news......hard to understand...


Supposedly, the council that controls and coordinates the energy in Texas sold a bunch of it to the north east. 
Rather than buy it back at a higher rate, they went into "rolling blackouts" across the state, that didn't really roll.
People went without power for days and some died. It's a huge scandal right now...
They didn't lose any money, but they are gonna upcharge everyone for the higher demand.
Most houses have a fireplace, but there are few firewood suppliers because of usually low demand.
It makes you really think twice about total electric dependence.
Of course, this generation lives in the moment, so most didn't prepare for anything.
Another wave of panic buying wiped out food supplies and lits of other stuff.

The upside is, we went through a lot of frozen leftovers. Didn't get out of the house until yesterday afternoon.
I'll be back to work this afternoon. Forecast for next Wednesday is a high of 70*...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Time to clean up round here....



I started a blog and need to git back to werk...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Those guys need to be in there long sleeves again - it's only supposed to be 54 today!


----------

